# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Getting power out of a harley

## cameronjackwhite

Right, seeing as we are all a bunch of tinkerers around here I was wondering if anyone had given a sportster some more power? Bit of a backstory, I bought a 2009 nightster as my 1st harley about 7 years ago.  I recently saw it back up for sale so bought it back. It was some of the most fun I've had on a bike. Now I'm out to buck the trend that the sporty is a sissy bike. I'm chasing 100hp and what to put some of the big blocks in their place!  Its got pipes, aircleaner and tuner done. Any thoughts from here?

----------


## muzza

yes - sell it and buy a Hayabusa

----------


## cameronjackwhite

I knew the hayabusa call was coming Haha been there.. have had a vrod, buell and an r1 at a point. Even a triumph rocket lol. Still to this day the most fun I had was on that sporty. I'm thinking cams and pistons for a start. I know itll never be a race bike. Just want something not run of the mill

----------


## northdude

i had one cams you can go bigger barrels and pistons get some decent heads and played with gear ratios cant really remember the details but at the end of the day your just polishing a turd. typical yank shit it wil just do what its supposed to do out of the box and no more but hey look at all the accessories you can dress it up with

----------


## muzza

My hayabusa comment was slightly tongue-in-cheek...

I have an associate who has repowered more than a few sporties over the years  for customers. He maintains that they are happiest left stock - ride them for what they are  and put the money you will spend on bling and noise into petrol and go more places.

----------


## ishoot10s

There’s a dual spark plug mod for the 12 hundy. I don’t know if it increases hp much but I figure if it improves the bang it it’s got to be helping.

I had a VROD too, great straight line bike and those Porsche engines are just fantastic. Now I’m on a Fatbob 114, it’s fun.

----------


## Ruger

Turbo it.

I've got a Nightster with cams, pipes & air cleaner. A 1275 kit would get you a few more HP but really needs head work and new pistons to get
the most out of it.

----------


## Shearer

Is there any way to make it lighter overall (wheels, exhaust?) as power to weight is what's important. Obesity is a big problem. :Grin:

----------


## 257weatherby

How the fuck do you "have fun" on a bike that doesn't stop, doesn't get out of the hole, doesn't have a top end, doesn't turn, can't carry mid corner, shakes out your fillings and turns it's rider into a silly splayed leg windsock.

Leave the thing alone and let it be it's proper calling in life as a winch motor for a fishing trawler........

----------


## GWH

Motor transplant,  Honda CBR600's made 100hp about 20 years ago 

Sorry Cam,  you were asking for it

----------


## Ftx325

> Is there any way to make it lighter overall (wheels, exhaust?) as power to weight is what's important. Obesity is a big problem.


you need power in the first place to improve the power to weight ratio...haha
even removing weight from it won't make jack all difference as what power it does have is the wrong type. They have a bit of torque but that doesn't equate to power as in acceleration. Just means you can tow a trailer for all the spares you'll need if you dick around with the engine to much...
unfortunately I know this from experience. spent a fortune on a skirtster after swapping it with my triumph and rebuilt the thing from the ground up using top shelf everything from suspension and brakes thru to engine work. took me three months to build. rode it for three weeks then sold it.... still wouldn't accelerate , stop or corner...looked and sounded cool but that was it.
Use the money to buy a second bike that actually does all those things anyway....or trade it in on a triumph thruxton 1200 is what I would do.
but hey... that's just my opinion. As was already mentioned they were never intended to be fast from the start, that's not what a harley is about.

----------


## Finnwolf

> How the fuck do you "have fun" on a bike that doesn't stop, doesn't get out of the hole, doesn't have a top end, doesn't turn, can't carry mid corner, shakes out your fillings and turns it's rider into a silly splayed leg windsock.
> 
> Leave the thing alone and let it be it's proper calling in life as a winch motor for a fishing trawler........


I find in my experience the best part of owning a Harley is how much it winds people up - oh and most Harley owners don’t care if their bike doesn’t go/stop/handle as well as a Hayabusa etc etc. - otherwise they would have one!

----------


## gonetropo

ducatti monster !

----------


## Shearer

Depends on why you are into bikes. Whether you enjoy riding it or looking at it parked outside the café.

----------


## rossi.45

my 2c  . . . beware of what you think you want

all that fun you had was on the bike the way it is  . . .  run 2 bikes if you want want something with some real power, hopefully it has decent brakes & frame etc hat handles that extra performance.

i have thoughts from time to time of upgrading my older Triumph for a newer model with more horses, better brakes, all the new tech stuff  . . but i fight that urge because i know in reality its the feeling i get on the bike now that puts that big grin on my face, getting somewhere quicker isnt going to do that.
when i do open it up when i feel like breaking the law and risking my licence ( crazy i know ) i love that roar from the induction noise as the carbs suck more air, getting down low on the tank and the old girl struggling to push through the air with me hanging on, that is Old School fun.  having another 50hp isnt going to make me happier, infact itll make it to easy.
i dont want, fuel injection, heated grips, cruise control, ABS, traction control or any other modern BS, bunch of pussys if you ask me, but good luck to them that want that . . each to their own.

enjoy yourself and good luck.

----------


## veitnamcam

Forced induction.

----------


## chindit

You want to turn heads, you want power to weight ratio, you want to grind foot rests when you carve around those bends. Sell the Harley and buy a older  2 stroke. Easy to work on, cheaper to fix when you break it and any more than 2 strokes is a wank. The sound of a angry 2 stroke will annoy the neighbors, the smell you leave when you release the beast make the greenies higher than the shit they are smoking. Rinnngggg ding ding ding ding

----------


## gonetropo

> You want to turn heads, you want power to weight ratio, you want to grind foot rests when you carve around those bends. Sell the Harley and buy a older  2 stroke. Easy to work on, cheaper to fix when you break it and any more than 2 strokes is a wank. The sound of a angry 2 stroke will annoy the neighbors, the smell you leave when you release the beast make the greenies higher than the shit they are smoking. Rinnngggg ding ding ding ding


wait till you ridden a bike with a rotary !!! riinnn ding dont even come close to pissing off hippies !!

----------


## northdude

A v rod would be getting close to everything your looking for but then even one of those isnt actually a hd I heard they are more an apprilla

----------


## gonetropo

> A v rod would be getting close to everything your looking for but then even one of those isnt actually a hd I heard they are more an apprilla


designed by porsche

----------


## Shearer

> my 2c  . . . beware of what you think you want
> 
> all that fun you had was on the bike the way it is  . . .  run 2 bikes if you want want something with some real power, hopefully it has decent brakes & frame etc hat handles that extra performance.
> 
> i have thoughts from time to time of upgrading my older Triumph for a newer model with more horses, better brakes, all the new tech stuff  . . but i fight that urge because i know in reality its the feeling i get on the bike now that puts that big grin on my face, getting somewhere quicker isnt going to do that.
> when i do open it up when i feel like breaking the law and risking my licence ( crazy i know ) i love that roar from the induction noise as the carbs suck more air, getting down low on the tank and the old girl struggling to push through the air with me hanging on, that is Old School fun.  having another 50hp isnt going to make me happier, infact itll make it to easy.
> i dont want, fuel injection, heated grips, cruise control, ABS, traction control or any other modern BS, bunch of pussys if you ask me, but good luck to them that want that . . each to their own.
> 
> enjoy yourself and good luck.


I was very much of the same opinion about tech on bikes but took a KTM 790 Duke for a test ride a couple of years ago and was sold. Traction control, lean angle sensitive ABS, slipper clutch, quick shifter and auto blipper, wheelie control (all of which can be turned off), 4 different ride modes plus super-motard option (turns ABS off on the rear wheel only). My Z1000 by comparison was no tech. Great bike but not on the same page as the Duke. The 790 is such a hoot to ride. Light, nimble, great torque and acceleration and so easy to ride. On roads like Takaka hill it is a match for any 1000cc sports bike. I just can't stop grinning every time I'm on it.
I have ridden and owned a lot of different bikes from RG500s to MT01s (there's one you might like) Monsters to RC8s, MV Dragsters to Triumph Tigers. They all have their own character and everyone likes something different. My advice would be to go and test ride everything you can get your hands on. You never know what might spin your wheels.

----------


## Shearer

https://www.bennetts.co.uk/bikesocia...w-buying-guide
https://titan-motorcycles.com/wp-con...-Falcon-11.jpg

----------


## terryf

Do a stage 4 on it or fit a 131 and you'll be sorted.

----------


## Ftx325

> I was very much of the same opinion about tech on bikes but took a KTM 790 Duke for a test ride a couple of years ago and was sold. Traction control, lean angle sensitive ABS, slipper clutch, quick shifter and auto blipper, wheelie control (all of which can be turned off), 4 different ride modes plus super-motard option (turns ABS off on the rear wheel only). My Z1000 by comparison was no tech. Great bike but not on the same page as the Duke. The 790 is such a hoot to ride. Light, nimble, great torque and acceleration and so easy to ride. On roads like Takaka hill it is a match for any 1000cc sports bike. I just can't stop grinning every time I'm on it.
> I have ridden and owned a lot of different bikes from RG500s to MT01s (there's one you might like) Monsters to RC8s, MV Dragsters to Triumph Tigers. They all have their own character and everyone likes something different. My advice would be to go and test ride everything you can get your hands on. You never know what might spin your wheels.


and any one of those on that list would spin it's wheels faster than a harley ever could!
Decide exactly want you want to do with a bike before you commit... but you will just be wasting perfectly good money throwing it at your current machine expecting it to improve by any real amount unless you spend silly amounts on it that you will never get back on resale. Is it really worth it ?

----------


## outlander

> my 2c  . . . beware of what you think you want
> 
> all that fun you had was on the bike the way it is  . . .  run 2 bikes if you want want something with some real power, hopefully it has decent brakes & frame etc hat handles that extra performance.
> 
> i have thoughts from time to time of upgrading my older Triumph for a newer model with more horses, better brakes, all the new tech stuff  . . but i fight that urge because i know in reality its the feeling i get on the bike now that puts that big grin on my face, getting somewhere quicker isnt going to do that.
> when i do open it up when i feel like breaking the law and risking my licence ( crazy i know ) i love that roar from the induction noise as the carbs suck more air, getting down low on the tank and the old girl struggling to push through the air with me hanging on, that is Old School fun.  having another 50hp isnt going to make me happier, infact itll make it to easy.
> i dont want, fuel injection, heated grips, cruise control, ABS, traction control or any other modern BS, bunch of pussys if you ask me, but good luck to them that want that . . each to their own.
> 
> enjoy yourself and good luck.


Couldn't have said it better. I have a '75 XLCH 1000 which is supposed to generate 65hp. Not far off a modern day monstrous Harley   and a Honda 750 of yesteryear. It doesn't matter a jot though. Read what Rossi 45 wrote again.

----------


## outlander

> You want to turn heads, you want power to weight ratio, you want to grind foot rests when you carve around those bends. Sell the Harley and buy a older  2 stroke. Easy to work on, cheaper to fix when you break it and any more than 2 strokes is a wank. The sound of a angry 2 stroke will annoy the neighbors, the smell you leave when you release the beast make the greenies higher than the shit they are smoking. Rinnngggg ding ding ding ding


All hail the Kawasaki triples, RD Yamahas and Bridgestone 350.

----------


## Finnwolf

I suppose this thread is the motorbike equivalent of How can I make my 7.62X39 into a good 600 yard+ hunting rifle :Grin: 


Horses for courses...

----------


## outlander

> A v rod would be getting close to everything your looking for but then even one of those isnt actually a hd I heard they are more an apprilla


I had a fairingless RF 900 that wouldn't agree with you.

----------


## outlander

> I suppose this thread is the motorbike equivalent of ‘How can I make my 7.62X39 into a good 600 yard+ hunting rifle’
> 
> 
> Horses for courses...


A little more technical though. I've found a compressed load of shotty powder in my short 7.62 does 800 metres every day of the week. The bullet follows soon after...

----------


## mudgripz

Great thread - very funny  :Grin: 

I agree that hp is not the chief criterion. It isn't with sports cars either.  You can only do 140kph and its byebye licence. Just find the model/design that pushes YOUR personal buttons and thats what matters. If you want a big hp increase the HD platform may not do this economically, but there will certainly be other models/makes that will give you this. Go try a few and see what puts a smile on your dial..

I had several jap 750 fours from suzuki, yamaha, honda.  And the one i liked most to climb on for a weekend cruise was actually the slowest - my old 1977 CB750F Honda with about 67hp. Beautiful old girl - wish I still had that one and not the FZ750 Yamaha etc.  It ain't about max speed and hp..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

Everyone has their power "requirements" as to what works for you. I have a little KLE 500 adventure bike and am always disappointed when I get on it an turn the throttle after riding the Duke or the RC8. I would love an adventure bike with more power but can't find one I can touch the ground on :Grin:

----------


## 40mm

chuck one of these into it:

----------


## timattalon

> my 2c  . . . beware of what you think you want
> 
> all that fun you had was on the bike the way it is  . . .  run 2 bikes if you want want something with some real power, hopefully it has decent brakes & frame etc hat handles that extra performance.
> 
> i have thoughts from time to time of upgrading my older Triumph for a newer model with more horses, better brakes, all the new tech stuff  . . but i fight that urge because i know in reality its the feeling i get on the bike now that puts that big grin on my face, getting somewhere quicker isnt going to do that.
> when i do open it up when i feel like breaking the law and risking my licence ( crazy i know ) i love that roar from the induction noise as the carbs suck more air, getting down low on the tank and the old girl struggling to push through the air with me hanging on, that is Old School fun.  having another 50hp isnt going to make me happier, infact itll make it to easy.
> i dont want, fuel injection, heated grips, cruise control, ABS, traction control or any other modern BS, bunch of pussys if you ask me, but good luck to them that want that . . each to their own.
> 
> enjoy yourself and good luck.


This is very close to what I did / am doing. I have a jap cruiser (XV1000) that I have had for nearly 30 years. Great fun to ride but I wanted more....I looked at what it would cost to "tart it up" and put that money into another bike instead. Now I have a  Royal Enfield Himalayan that is also a real hoot. That will be someone elses hoot soon as I will sell that and look to buy something sportier (maybe) or an electric one is on the cards for the commuting duties or a Vmax / Rocket !!! if I decide to "go large" and already looked at a VStrom 1000 and that is a potential one too......

I am still young enough to ride as I push 50 but while I will still be able to ride in 10 years, will I mend as well if it goes wrong? So I will enjoy the two wheels as much as I can while I can. 

Just remember, while you are doing the sportster up, you are not riding it. And when you do ride it, it wont be the bike it was.....

----------


## rossi.45

> This is very close to what I did / am doing. I have a jap cruiser (XV1000) that I have had for nearly 30 years. Great fun to ride but I wanted more....I looked at what it would cost to "tart it up" and put that money into another bike instead. Now I have a  Royal Enfield Himalayan that is also a real hoot. That will be someone elses hoot soon as I will sell that and look to buy something sportier (maybe) or an electric one is on the cards for the commuting duties or a Vmax / Rocket !!! if I decide to "go large" and already looked at a VStrom 1000 and that is a potential one too......
> 
> I am still young enough to ride as I push 50 but while I will still be able to ride in 10 years, will I mend as well if it goes wrong? So I will enjoy the two wheels as much as I can while I can. 
> 
> Just remember, while you are doing the sportster up, you are not riding it. And when you do ride it, it wont be the bike it was.....


funny story and true . . . cop is parked up outside a small Sth Island country town
a bike goes passed full noise at over 90mph 
the cop sets off in pursuit and pulls him over a few miles later 
the rider is this old guy 90 something years old 
cop lets him go with a warning

hope i am still riding at 90
hope that cop ( or his son ) is the one that pulls me over when i have a sudden stupid idea

----------


## Ftx325

I dare say we have all had stupid ideas at times. My last one was a number of years ago on my 1997 yamaha r6. I won't go into detail but apparently I had been chased by this cop for ten minutes before I even knew he was there and the first thing he asked me when I stopped was how fast was I going. I replied I dont know as I was concentrating on riding the bike and was not watching the speedo. He claimed he was doing over 220kph and I was still pulling away. I only knew he was there after I came up behind a car and slowed to normal speed then he finally caught up.
I was given a ticket for 30km over the 100 limit as that is what he got me on on radar before I had decided to have a play through the twisties. Said he also rode a bike and it was obvious I had race experience and was a capable rider and as I slowed down when approached traffic he just gave me the one ticket after listing all other possible options he could have done. 
As I was in the middle of nowhere that could have been a very long walk home.....

----------


## Proudkiwi

> I dare say we have all had stupid ideas at times. My last one was a number of years ago on my 1997 yamaha r6. I won't go into detail but apparently I had been chased by this cop for ten minutes before I even knew he was there and the first thing he asked me when I stopped was how fast was I going. I replied I dont know as I was concentrating on riding the bike and was not watching the speedo. He claimed he was doing over 220kph and I was still pulling away. I only knew he was there after I came up behind a car and slowed to normal speed then he finally caught up.
> I was given a ticket for 30km over the 100 limit as that is what he got me on on radar before I had decided to have a play through the twisties. Said he also rode a bike and it was obvious I had race experience and was a capable rider and as I slowed down when approached traffic he just gave me the one ticket after listing all other possible options he could have done. 
> As I was in the middle of nowhere that could have been a very long walk home.....


Complete and utter rubbish.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Complete and utter rubbish.


Pray expand upon that statement sir............

----------


## Cordite

Lose some weight yourself? (-;  Power to weight ratio matters.

----------


## XR500

> You want to turn heads, you want power to weight ratio, you want to grind foot rests when you carve around those bends. Sell the Harley and buy a older  2 stroke. Easy to work on, cheaper to fix when you break it and any more than 2 strokes is a wank. The sound of a angry 2 stroke will annoy the neighbors, the smell you leave when you release the beast make the greenies higher than the shit they are smoking. Rinnngggg ding ding ding ding


Everytime I got off my H1 at the end of a ride I knew I was alive! :Omg:  And that was 45 years ago. 'Eyes as wide as saucers' alive.

----------


## Ftx325

> Complete and utter rubbish.


what's rubbish about that....true story mate , albeit 10 or so years ago.

----------


## Proudkiwi

There isint a police car in the country that can hit the speeds you’re talking about.

And you would have been charged with reckless driving in those circumstances, not given a ticket. Regardless of how lazy the cop was. That’s without getting into the fantasy where they said ‘it’s obvious you’re a good rider by the way you’re driving’

It just didn’t happen.

----------


## Micky Duck

not sure if your harley will handle it...or indeed if you already do it...but running decent fuel makes a hell of a difference to smaller motors and cars too for that matter . the BP ultimate98 is a heap better than regular 91 and even super 96 octane...that extra 2 makes a big difference...chainsaws,lawn mowers and outboard motors all love the stuff....I found with wee 6hp four stroke outboard the top end speed was 2-3km more it was a LITTLE harder to start than with 91 and used more fuel but was much more fun to use.

----------


## widerange

Ok bro in the know
So pretty much the same thing didn't happen to me too?
bummer I didn't know you at the time,you coulda told the coppas and got my demerits cancelled.

It just didn't happen orificer

I have however received a ticket for travelling "well in excess of 170"
so I'm guessing that one didn't have the legs.
or nuts?

----------


## Ftx325

well I know it happened , I was there along with several others who the cop overtook in chasing me. I wondered for weeks as to why he never threw the book at me but I came to the conclusion that because he himself had admitted driving at high speed when they are supposed to stop pursuit it would be thrown out anyway. And since when can't a late model, at the time, car do 220? He wasn't driving a Vauxhall velox ya know. Either way I was not stupid enough to do anything like that again and have since stopped riding. I have a family now and have become a (somewhat) responsible citizen.
damn I miss my bikes though

----------


## rewa

> Great thread - very funny 
> 
> I agree that hp is not the chief criterion. It isn't with sports cars either.  You can only do 140kph and its byebye licence. Just find the model/design that pushes YOUR personal buttons and thats what matters. If you want a big hp increase the HD platform may not do this economically, but there will certainly be other models/makes that will give you this. Go try a few and see what puts a smile on your dial..
> 
> I had several jap 750 fours from suzuki, yamaha, honda.  And the one i liked most to climb on for a weekend cruise was actually the slowest - my old 1977 CB750F Honda with about 67hp. Beautiful old girl - wish I still had that one and not the FZ750 Yamaha etc.  It ain't about max speed and hp..


I think you've nailed-it; because he enjoys it so much, he feels that improving it will equal more enjoyment, when really, it 'Is what it Is'. I'm on my 40th bike, SR500 single, its a hoot to ride, with a nice noisey-muffler, very similar to his Harley in that way... (well maybe a bit quicker haha) If you want it faster, have deep-pockets, contact  Peter Sales at Total Motorcycles..he could even make you a one-off crank for it

----------


## outlander

> Everytime I got off my H1 at the end of a ride I knew I was alive! And that was 45 years ago. 'Eyes as wide as saucers' alive.


They all do that, sir.

----------


## rewa

> Everytime I got off my H1 at the end of a ride I knew I was alive! And that was 45 years ago. 'Eyes as wide as saucers' alive.


Back in the day, one went past me, on its back wheel.  and I was speeding at the time (open road). They killed a lot of people back then, no wonder you felt alive

----------


## outlander

> not sure if your harley will handle it...or indeed if you already do it...but running decent fuel makes a hell of a difference to smaller motors and cars too for that matter . the BP ultimate98 is a heap better than regular 91 and even super 96 octane...that extra 2 makes a big difference...chainsaws,lawn mowers and outboard motors all love the stuff....I found with wee 6hp four stroke outboard the top end speed was 2-3km more it was a LITTLE harder to start than with 91 and used more fuel but was much more fun to use.


My old bastard harley ( XLCH ) blows black smoke on 91. BP Ultimate 98 stops that and starts it easier. Always starts on the last bloody kick though.

----------


## outlander

> There isint a police car in the country that can hit the speeds youre talking about.
> 
> And you would have been charged with reckless driving in those circumstances, not given a ticket. Regardless of how lazy the cop was. Thats without getting into the fantasy where they said its obvious youre a good rider by the way youre driving
> 
> It just didnt happen.


 Complete and utter bloody rubbish...

----------


## Shearer

Some strange things do happen with the police. 
I passed one who was hidden is a small driveway off the side of the road. He was standing next to his car with a walkie talkie in one and and his mouth wide open. A glance at the speedo on my RG500 indicated 235 kmph and I thought "oh bugger". About half a km down the road I came up behind two cars and as we crested a small rise, sure enough, there was another cop standing next to his car just down the road who casually walked out and waved the first car in. I cruised passed and carried on my way to work. Another time I was caught out by the "speed strips" they used to lay on the road. I went over them at 120 kmph but as there was a really nice fast left/right sweeper coming up it speed up to 180kph. I came out of the right hander and there was a cop frantically waving me down. I jumped on the brakes as hard as I could but shot past him by about 30m and had to turn around and come back to him. He gave me a ticket for 120 but was laughing the whole time saying I was doing a lot more than that around that corner. :Have A Nice Day:  On that ride I had a good mate (who later became a multiple IOM TT winner) on the back of my CB900. He didn't have a license at the time so his GSX750 was parked up at home.

----------


## stevodog

> chuck one of these into it:
> 
> Attachment 150357


that would be a step down in power :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

nothing like some nice fast sweepers at 180 with the knee on the deck.....got to watch out for those bloody cats eyes though... they hurt if you clip one with a knee slider at speed.

----------


## outlander

> Some strange things do happen with the police. 
> I passed one who was hidden is a small driveway off the side of the road. He was standing next to his car with a walkie talkie in one and and his mouth wide open. A glance at the speedo on my RG500 indicated 235 kmph and I thought "oh bugger". About half a km down the road I came up behind two cars and as we crested a small rise, sure enough, there was another cop standing next to his car just down the road who casually walked out and waved the first car in. I cruised passed and carried on my way to work. Another time I was caught out by the "speed strips" they used to lay on the road. I went over them at 120 kmph but as there was a really nice fast left/right sweeper coming up it speed up to 180kph. I came out of the right hander and there was a cop frantically waving me down. I jumped on the brakes as hard as I could but shot past him by about 30m and had to turn around and come back to him. He gave me a ticket for 120 but was laughing the whole time saying I was doing a lot more than that around that corner. On that ride I had a good mate (who later became a multiple IOM TT winner) on the back of my CB900. He didn't have a license at the time so his GSX750 was parked up at home.


Was the RG much quicker than the RZ. I had the first RZ in South Africa as a second joice as the RG never arrived in 1984. Most I ever saw was 250 kmh on the Yamaha.

----------


## outlander

> that would be a step down in power


A fair bunch of power too...

----------


## outlander

> nothing like some nice fast sweepers at 180 with the knee on the deck.....got to watch out for those bloody cats eyes though... they hurt if you clip one with a knee slider at speed.


I'll take  your word for that! You were quite the bloody hooligan, mate. :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

I have a couple of 37 year old Honda 650s that go way faster than the speed limit should the need arise , but I try and stick to a speed that doesnt draw attention to myself. And besides - I like mooching along at my pace , not racing someone who thinks they have something to prove - which is what happens any time you riide in a group.....

----------


## Ftx325

> I'll take  your word for that! You were quite the bloody hooligan, mate.


exactly why I stopped riding a few years back. Had family to think about and me and some of my mates were pushing our luck a bit. That said there were some locals here we wouldn't ride with as we considered them to dangerous ....
And traffic back then was nothing like it is now , you could get away with a bit of a play if you picked your spots and timing right but not any more.
 ah The Good Old Days...... when men were men and the sheep would run scared... or something like that   :Grin:

----------


## outlander

> exactly why I stopped riding a few years back. Had family to think about and me and some of my mates were pushing our luck a bit. That said there were some locals here we wouldn't ride with as we considered them to dangerous ....
> And traffic back then was nothing like it is now , you could get away with a bit of a play if you picked your spots and timing right but not any more.
>  ah The Good Old Days...... when men were men and the sheep would run scared... or something like that


All that was really important, revolved around which 4-1 would make your Honda Four quicker than a Suzuki Kettle. Good old days indeed...

----------


## Shearer

> Was the RG much quicker than the RZ. I had the first RZ in South Africa as a second joice as the RG never arrived in 1984. Most I ever saw was 250 kmh on the Yamaha.


Don't really know. They did get better reviews than the RZ but I think that was more about power delivery than outright power. 245 was the best I saw on the RGs clock. Their biggest drawback was the narrow rear rim. You couldn't put a decent wide tyre on the back as they would tend to squirm a lot under power. Good mate of mine had an RZ but got rid of it before I got the RG so we never rode together on those bikes. He has a 2018 Tuono factory now and just recently bought a T7 after I nagged him enough telling him he needed an adventure bike. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bully

how far are you going down the rabbit hole... sure a cam and a few bits.... if your going much further swap the whole engine for a s&s or the likes. they seem expensive but they are not if your doing a full rebuild. (experience from big block, surely sportsters would be the same outcome)

----------


## outlander

> Don't really know. They did get better reviews than the RZ but I think that was more about power delivery than outright power. 245 was the best I saw on the RGs clock. Their biggest drawback was the narrow rear rim. You couldn't put a decent wide tyre on the back as they would tend to squirm a lot under power. Good mate of mine had an RZ but got rid of it before I got the RG so we never rode together on those bikes. He has a 2018 Tuono factory now and just recently bought a T7 after I nagged him enough telling him he needed an adventure bike.


Cheers for that. The RZ had tall gearing and I was on a mild down hill. It shook it's head with a vengeance, the 16" front needed little provocation. Gutting the stingers ( knocking a rod through) gave a noticeable hp increase. Otherwise, I suppose it's all just 36 year old memories.

----------


## Ftx325

> All that was really important, revolved around which 4-1 would make your Honda Four quicker than a Suzuki Kettle. Good old days indeed...


Yep... had a cb750k2 at one stage with the ole 4-1 chasing horsepower. Then I made the mistake of test riding an rz350ypvs and had to have it . What a machine that was , more go than the big fours and could throw it around like a pushbike.
 I often regret not keeping some of my bikes simply for investment value. The prices of the older jappa's nowadays are huge if you can find them. And to think of the abuse we used to give them.

----------


## Finnwolf

I’ve had an iron head sportster and a turbo Suzuki, both fun in their own way and would love to still have both, never felt inclined to up the hp for either.

(I had had more bikes than those two...)

----------


## Shearer

> Yep... had a cb750k2 at one stage with the ole 4-1 chasing horsepower. Then I made the mistake of test riding an rz350ypvs and had to have it . What a machine that was , more go than the big fours and could throw it around like a pushbike.
>  I often regret not keeping some of my bikes simply for investment value. The prices of the older jappa's nowadays are huge if you can find them. And to think of the abuse we used to give them.


I owned a few 2stroke road bikes. RD400, RZ250, RZ350 and then the RG500. Imagine the RZ350 with 40 more HP. That's what the RG was like. I saw a mint RG500 gamma (like the one I had) sell for USD30K a while ago. Sold mine for NZD3500 :Oh Noes:

----------


## 40mm

> that would be a step down in power


WASH YOUR BLOODY MOUTH OUT.

The fearsum 'shree point shree' is a capable beast which will propel any mooring chain at a ridiculous pace straight to the bottom of Davy Jones' locker.


I had a black one in my VK wagon, manual with an exhaust. sounded great. but did lack a bit of power and the timing gears stripped off of it.
That was the only problem it ever had though.
Except the thrust face on the crank wore off.

I still liked it though. A straight six just sounds good.

----------


## outlander

> Yep... had a cb750k2 at one stage with the ole 4-1 chasing horsepower. Then I made the mistake of test riding an rz350ypvs and had to have it . What a machine that was , more go than the big fours and could throw it around like a pushbike.
>  I often regret not keeping some of my bikes simply for investment value. The prices of the older jappa's nowadays are huge if you can find them. And to think of the abuse we used to give them.


Those RZ 350s' were very light and flickable alright. In 1977, the KZ1000 I raced could quite easily be embarrassed in the corners by RD350/400s'. In my case, it was never a financial option to keep a bike before buying the next. Still hurts though when you think of the value nowadays as you say, but hell, we had fun. Remember all the standard sets of pipes we'd throw off after a few hundred k's, the shortened mudguards, bars and seats?

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Jesus I opened a can of worms here! I'm well aware of the pros and cons of most if not all bikes mentioned. I've done the jappa thing, even raced an rg150 at Manfield for a while in my earlier days as well as bucket racing as a kid. For no reason other than personal preference I enjoy the sporty. Was really gauging to see if anyone else had done cams right out to trask turbos in order to get more power. I'm certainly aware it can be a bottomless pit but hey, were only here once... theres a reason Harley's are still being sold, some of us seem to like them..

----------


## outlander

> WASH YOUR BLOODY MOUTH OUT.
> 
> The fearsum 'shree point shree' is a capable beast which will propel any mooring chain at a ridiculous pace straight to the bottom of Davy Jones' locker.
> 
> 
> I had a black one in my VK wagon, manual with an exhaust. sounded great. but did lack a bit of power and the timing gears stripped off of it.
> That was the only problem it ever had though.
> Except the thrust face on the crank wore off.
> 
> I still liked it though. A straight six just sounds good.


My Honda 6 never sheered anything off that i can recall. A 6-1 pipe also made it sound better good... until it dropped a few valves.

----------


## Ftx325

> I owned a few 2stroke road bikes. RD400, RZ250, RZ350 and then the RG500. Imagine the RZ350 with 40 more HP. That's what the RG was like. I saw a mint RG500 gamma (like the one I had) sell for USD30K a while ago. Sold mine for NZD3500


Yeah I could imagine what that would be like. Was offered a completely rebuilt rz500 a few years back and was tempted as an investment but you just know after owning modern bikes with all the fruit like the r6 and crossplane r1 fitted with full systems, computer tweaks and top shelf suspension the oldies just wouldn't be like you remember them being. Can't compete with modern machinery . It was a beautiful resto though and I was given the pleasure of riding it several times after doing work on it for him but couldn't bring myself to open it up.

----------


## outlander

> Jesus I opened a can of worms here! I'm well aware of the pros and cons of most if not all bikes mentioned. I've done the jappa thing, even raced an rg150 at Manfield for a while in my earlier days as well as bucket racing as a kid. For no reason other than personal preference I enjoy the sporty. Was really gauging to see if anyone else had done cams right out to trask turbos in order to get more power. I'm certainly aware it can be a bottomless pit but hey, were only here once... theres a reason Harley's are still being sold, some of us seem to like them..


Yip, it's all your fault! :Grin:

----------


## 40mm

> My Honda 6 never sheered anything off that i can recall. A 6-1 pipe also made it sound better good... until it dropped a few valves.


Still not a straight six so it does not count.

The missus had a short wheel base Datsun 1200 ute. was a minta.
I wanted to put a Honda s2000 motor in it. 
Everyone had done the rotary, sr20 and v8 conversions already so I thought that Honda motor would be a beasty one.

----------


## Ftx325

> Jesus I opened a can of worms here! I'm well aware of the pros and cons of most if not all bikes mentioned. I've done the jappa thing, even raced an rg150 at Manfield for a while in my earlier days as well as bucket racing as a kid. For no reason other than personal preference I enjoy the sporty. Was really gauging to see if anyone else had done cams right out to trask turbos in order to get more power. I'm certainly aware it can be a bottomless pit but hey, were only here once... theres a reason Harley's are still being sold, some of us seem to like them..


I don't think anyone is knocking your choice of bike mate. Just maybe questioning the worth of what you want to do to it and the possibility of spending vast sums of money for only minimal gain.
 The rest of the waffle is just us reminiscing about the way it used to be...
 That said I don't think I would own another Harley unless I took up boating and needed an anchor....

Kidding guys.... don't get your Harley branded undies in a twist.

----------


## Ftx325

@cameronjackwhite.... Have you ever ridden a ducati diavel?... I think that could potentially be the bike for you going by what you would like to achieve on your Harley. Before you start spending big time on the Sportster I recommend you take one for a ride. I think that bike would tick all of your boxes and a few others you haven't even thought of...
 Just a suggestion...

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> @cameronjackwhite.... Have you ever ridden a ducati diavel?... I think that could potentially be the bike for you going by what you would like to achieve on your Harley. Before you start spending big time on the Sportster I recommend you take one for a ride. I think that bike would tick all of your boxes and a few others you haven't even thought of...
>  Just a suggestion...


Never ridden one, they certainly look interesting and worth a look

----------


## Shearer

One in at Filco at the moment I think. Modern take on the MT-01.

----------


## XR500

> Back in the day, one went past me, on its back wheel.  and I was speeding at the time (open road). They killed a lot of people back then, no wonder you felt alive


That particular ride I was heading to the beach to catch up with some mates surfing. Went to overtake a car on the Manawatu river bridge at the end of Fitzherbert ave and was already doing 70mph and another car was coming the other way. Hit both car's wing mirrors at the precise same time as I screamed  between them. Was on an endorphine high for the next 20 min, as it sunk in I had escaped death by mm :Zomg: 

How some of us survived our teens I'll never know :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## rewa

My one was between Bunnythorpe and PN, really shitty piece of road and at night....something in the Manawatu water maybe

----------


## mudgripz

I remember the H1 Kwaka - what a welcome to fierce two stroke powerbands!!   Ripper of a machine to ride but not much in the way of handling and bugger all miles down the road before you ran out of juice. You enjoyed feeling alive when you got off it - mainly because you still were!!!  Plenty were not!

Great to see all the old bike hoons of decades ago coming out of the woodwork...  :Have A Nice Day:     I want to hear more about the Honda 650s from the 80s and the Enfield Himalayan please... 

And Cam - have alot of fun with that Harley, but that's great advice to go play with some already tuned alternatives eg the Ducati..

----------


## timattalon

> whats the himalayan like @timattalon was thinking of one for me so i can keep my license instead of riding the wifes 320cc yammie which i tend to ride faster thn the speed limit as its such a fun bike to attack corners on.


Its a lot of fun and cheap on fuel. Dash board is up there with the best -2x trip meters (3 including the F which starts at 0 as soon as you have 5 litres left in the tank (reserve) , A clock, an air temp gauge in case you are not sure how warm / cold it is outside, gear indicator and even a compass that tells you north and what way you are facing...They will hit 110km at redline in top but really that is not what they are about, 80 - 90km cruising and will corner like its on rails even in rough ugly crap. Simple , functional and practical. The new ones are 7.5k new, and have ABS and fuel injection. Mine is a 2017 with carb and a full luggage set- Genuine OEM Royal Enfield made by Givi. (Givi Trekker panniers)

I am thinking of getting something sportier, but I dont think I am ready to part with the Himalayan yet.....

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> I remember the H1 Kwaka - what a welcome to fierce two stroke powerbands!!   Ripper of a machine to ride but not much in the way of handling and bugger all miles down the road before you ran out of juice. You enjoyed feeling alive when you got off it - mainly because you still were!!!  Plenty were not!
> 
> Great to see all the old bike hoons of decades ago coming out of the woodwork...     I want to hear more about the Honda 650s from the 80s and the Enfield Himalayan please... 
> 
> And Cam - have alot of fun with that Harley, but that's great advice to go play with some already tuned alternatives eg the Ducati..


Will do mate! The old man actually had one of the old h1 mach 3s. He said quite often a you were riding the headlight would rattle itself out. He had a few close calls and a low side on it before parting ways with it. The next owner wasnt so lucky, the steering damper failed and he hit a lamppost. Lost and arm and a leg and didnt make it. A lot of respect has to be demanded from the 2 strokes. Even my old aprilia rs250 was a handful!

----------


## tiroahunta

> oh for another rd350 , smooth dependable and such nice manners around teretonga even with a twisted frame, and when you want some more fun with it just turn the barrels around and put it in your go kart for some 4 wheel fun.


Yes a RD 350 for a very short time was one of my rides...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I almost bought an rz50 a couple of years ago just for the hell of it. I still have fond memories of the rd50 I had as a teenager and leaning over the tank, arse in the air to get to the magic 100kph. Would have been a neat little work hack and would have liked the smell of 2stroke again. 
 They are being imported from Japan occasionally and this particular one was done up like a cafe racer , clipons and all. But the missus wasn't to keen on the idea. Reckoned I would get run over by an SUV....

----------


## mudgripz

One bike that caught my attention was the recent Indian Scout model.  Not a bad looking middleweight? cruiser and 100hp would shift it along nicely.  No idea of ride or reliability.

Here's a classic vid of a track race between my 1987 Yamaha FZ750 (a ripper in its day) the world champ Yamaha YZR 500, and the top Ferrari Testarossa of the time.... good fun  :Have A Nice Day:   Just click it onto full screen and sound. Agostini on the FZ...

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x563wqe

----------


## Finnwolf

> Its a lot of fun and cheap on fuel. Dash board is up there with the best -2x trip meters (3 including the F which starts at 0 as soon as you have 5 litres left in the tank (reserve) , A clock, an air temp gauge in case you are not sure how warm / cold it is outside, gear indicator and even a compass that tells you north and what way you are facing...They will hit 110km at redline in top but really that is not what they are about, 80 - 90km cruising and will corner like its on rails even in rough ugly crap. Simple , functional and practical. The new ones are 7.5k new, and have ABS and fuel injection. Mine is a 2017 with carb and a full luggage set- Genuine OEM Royal Enfield made by Givi. (Givi Trekker panniers)
> 
> I am thinking of getting something sportier, but I dont think I am ready to part with the Himalayan yet.....


About to pick up a brand new RE Interceptor in the next week, I’m with you as far as not so focused on flat out speed so much.

I’ve never had/ridden an RE so it will be interesting...

----------


## ghosts

A mates got a Sportster 1200, With Screaming eagle add ons, lumpy cam and slightly over bore. He loves it and comes over from the Kuni to the bay with ''saucer eyes'' and a grin a mile wide. 
I can get more details off him if you want. Im not a two wheeler so don't know the finer points.

----------


## stevodog

> One bike that caught my attention was the recent Indian Scout model.  Not a bad looking middleweight? cruiser and 100hp would shift it along nicely.  No idea of ride or reliability.
> 
> Here's a classic vid of a track race between my 1987 Yamaha FZ750 (a ripper in its day) the world champ Yamaha YZR 500, and the top Ferrari Testarossa of the time.... good fun   Just click it onto full screen and sound. Agostini on the FZ...
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x563wqe


cool vid. The braking and speed into and through corners is waay quicker on the gp bike. As expected I guess.
I think some of the IOM riders rebirth these 2 stroke 500cc Bikes and do pretty well.

----------


## mudgripz

The FZ750/4 was a brilliant little road bike - race bred.  5 valve per cylinder motor with 106hp and very sharp 7-11k powerband meant it was very fast in its day.  A low flat little thing with excellent handling. But not great for long rides - too firm in setup and after 1.5 hours it was literally a pain in the arse..  Old CB750 much better traveller..

Have never really taken to Harleys - did enjoy blasting past them on the open road on my 750s.  BUT... alot of people have them, enjoy them, and that's what really matters. That's good for me..

----------


## outlander

> Still not a straight six so it does not count.
> 
> The missus had a short wheel base Datsun 1200 ute. was a minta.
> I wanted to put a Honda s2000 motor in it. 
> Everyone had done the rotary, sr20 and v8 conversions already so I thought that Honda motor would be a beasty one.


The Honda 1979 CBX was very much a straight six cylinder, along with DOHC, six carbs and 24 valves.

----------


## rewa

> About to pick up a brand new RE Interceptor in the next week, Im with you as far as not so focused on flat out speed so much.
> 
> Ive never had/ridden an RE so it will be interesting...


Could you tell us what you think of the Interceptor when you get it ? I cant stop looking at them, the Development of the whole unit, has some pretty impressive people and organisations behind it. Hopefully I'll have my old 81 XV1000 on the road this summer, might 'fill-the-need'

----------


## outlander

> About to pick up a brand new RE Interceptor in the next week, Im with you as far as not so focused on flat out speed so much.
> 
> Ive never had/ridden an RE so it will be interesting...


I'm sure you'll love it. Looks and sounds 'old school' and there ain't nothing wrong with that. Enjoy!

----------


## viper



----------


## Bill999

Harley-ferguson's arnt known for their performance, its mostly all noise and looks

Iv had a few nasty ones fly past on organised rides that have obviously had some serious bits added

the handling and brakes will need to improve as the engine power does too, as they very quickly grind on where the pegs attach to the frame or their exhausts

https://www.facebook.com/houseofcustom.newzealand
these guys in pareoa look like they know what they are doing

----------


## mudgripz

Interceptor looks interesting - alot like a 70s Bonnie... Could be a good cruiser - reliability record?   

Wandered around India with the other lost hippies 40 odd years ago and there were untold millions of the old 350 Enfields single bangers....

----------


## john m

I love my Interceptor.

----------


## Ftx325

Now that makes me miss my old trumpys. I have always had at least 2 bikes if not 3. The racey jappa and an old triumph , if not a newer triumph as well. I have had many over the yeasrs including several 500 daytonas as well as a couple of late model 955 daytonas for 'touring', a couple of t150 tridents one of which I fitted a hard tail frame off of an early triumph which just bolted straight on basically and made up alloy forward controls and fitted drag bars with Harley rims laced on to the hubs for a 16 inch rear wheel and 21 front along with a modified harley front guard and custom made rear guard. And could be put back to factory in an afternoon. Also a couple of t140 bonnies the last one I just sold a year ago was a Harris 140 750. Owned that machine for over 15 yrs and did a complete ground up rebuild on it, and I mean complete. Even hand made some stainless bits and pieces for it that can't be bought for love or money. At one point I even pestered the amal factory for a set of new carbs as they didn't make them any more being what was known as the 1 1/2 rather than the 1 or 2's which were the common carbs and after six months of calling them every week they finally relented and made a run of three sets for sale. Miss that bike.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I love my Interceptor.Attachment 150425


My one will have an Orange Crush coloured tank (‘Er indoors decision!) but will otherwise look the same, we’re looking forwards to getting it!

----------


## Finnwolf

> Interceptor looks interesting - alot like a 70s Bonnie... Could be a good cruiser - reliability record?   
> 
> Wandered around India with the other lost hippies 40 odd years ago and there were untold millions of the old 350 Enfields single bangers....


I gather the reliability has been sorted, likewise the construction and frame.

The only reservation is that it’s LAMS approved so won’t have the torque etc of my 1550cc last bike - but all I’m after is a nice looking reliable bike to pootle around on.

----------


## Happy

Her you go my latest mid Restoration...  Getting hard to get un molested good ones Push the button it goes every time  Everyone falls in love with it .. Got the last carrier, carb kit  front wheel
and other bits ex Honda 

Been offered silly money 1986 model its all done now 

Need to get newer pic

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 150427
> 
> 
> Her you go my latest mid Restoration...  Getting hard to get un molested good ones Push the button it goes every time  Everyone falls in love with it .. Got the last carrier, carb kit  front wheel
> and other bits ex Honda 
> 
> Been offered silly money 1986 model its all done now 
> 
> Need to get newer pic


They make good go cart motors the Nifty. AG100 carb, port job and an expansion chamber  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ishoot10s

> Harley-ferguson's arnt known for their performance, its mostly all noise and looks


The exception being the VROD, the early VRSCA 1133‘s were 115hp out of the box, the later models like the Nightrod 1250 had 125. Turbo and even supercharger mods are all the go. There’s a huge cult of the VROD in Germany because of the Porsche connection and there are some amazing customisations for sure. The VROD Destroyer drag bikes will run 9.5 sec 1/4s all day.

----------


## Finnwolf

> The exception being the VROD, the early VRSCA 1133‘s were 115hp out of the box, the later models like the Nightrod 1250 had 125. Turbo and even supercharger mods are all the go. There’s a huge cult of the VROD in Germany because of the Porsche connection and there are some amazing customisations for sure. The VROD Destroyer drag bikes will run 9.5 sec 1/4s all day.


And the Destroyer is a turn-key ride off from the dealer bike, no tweaking needed!

----------


## bully

> Jesus I opened a can of worms here! I'm well aware of the pros and cons of most if not all bikes mentioned. I've done the jappa thing, even raced an rg150 at Manfield for a while in my earlier days as well as bucket racing as a kid. For no reason other than personal preference I enjoy the sporty. Was really gauging to see if anyone else had done cams right out to trask turbos in order to get more power. I'm certainly aware it can be a bottomless pit but hey, were only here once... theres a reason Harley's are still being sold, some of us seem to like them..


yip, can't start a harley thread around here.

----------


## Shearer

> Now that makes me miss my old trumpys. I have always had at least 2 bikes if not 3. The racey jappa and an old triumph , if not a newer triumph as well. I have had many over the yeasrs including several 500 daytonas as well as a couple of late model 955 daytonas for 'touring', a couple of t150 tridents one of which I fitted a hard tail frame off of an early triumph which just bolted straight on basically and made up alloy forward controls and fitted drag bars with Harley rims laced on to the hubs for a 16 inch rear wheel and 21 front along with a modified harley front guard and custom made rear guard. And could be put back to factory in an afternoon. Also a couple of t140 bonnies the last one I just sold a year ago was a Harris 140 750. Owned that machine for over 15 yrs and did a complete ground up rebuild on it, and I mean complete. Even hand made some stainless bits and pieces for it that can't be bought for love or money. At one point I even pestered the amal factory for a set of new carbs as they didn't make them any more being what was known as the 1 1/2 rather than the 1 or 2's which were the common carbs and after six months of calling them every week they finally relented and made a run of three sets for sale. Miss that bike.


Without pictures that is all just lies :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> The exception being the VROD, the early VRSCA 1133‘s were 115hp out of the box, the later models like the Nightrod 1250 had 125. Turbo and even supercharger mods are all the go. There’s a huge cult of the VROD in Germany because of the Porsche connection and there are some amazing customisations for sure. The VROD Destroyer drag bikes will run 9.5 sec 1/4s all day.


Yeah, they may be fast by Harley standards but 125Hp is piss all today for a big engine. Every 1000cc sports bike (and a few nakeds) on the market now produces 200hp and weigh a hell of a lot less than any Harley. Even my 12 year old KTM RC8 produces 170hp and over 123nm of torque factory standard.

----------


## muzza

Someone asked about my Honda 650s?

Both 1983 Honda CX 650 - one an American only 650 Custom - one of only approx 7200 made in total . Possibly the only one in NZ.

The other a Canadian Model CX650 ED Tourer , again one of approx 6200 made worldwide.

----------


## jakewire

This is agreat  thread and I don't even like bikes, if you gave me one I'd give it back to you.
however its been very interesting and easy to see the enthusiasm you guys have.
Very :Cool:

----------


## 257weatherby

> Yeah, they may be fast by Harley standards but 125Hp is piss all today for a big engine. Every 1000cc sports bike (and a few nakeds) on the market now produces 200hp and weigh a hell of a lot less than any Harley. Even my 12 year old KTM RC8 produces 170hp and over 123nm of torque factory standard.


I probably shouldn't post in this thread but........

My last superbike made 205 at the wheel (not the crank as per standard factory hp lies) and weighed 170 dry, silly Vrod thingi wouldn't see what direction I went......... My last 600 made 125 at the wheel and weighed 155dry, silly Vrod thingy still wouldn't see which way I went. My current road bike (for sale as it happens) S1000RR makes 185 at the wheel (factory claim 200, but at the crank) but is a bit heavy at 198 wet, Silly Vrod thingi still wouldn't see where I went - The Vrod thing is about making up for a complete inability to ride a motorcycle that might ask questions of it's pilot, allows delusional numpties to believe they are somehow "fast".

A mate who fell in with a group somewhat dubious sub humans went off on a holiday and gave me his bike to look after/protect until he got back, positively begged me to ride the thing about believing I would fall in love with it as a riding platform - it was a Harley, tried it, so awful and frightening to ride, zero feel, zero ability to do anything a bike should do, and set up skills honed by years of serious racing couldn't change a thing - awful awful awful.    Just why the fuck would you!!!!

The one exception I would consider making to my anti  Harleyness, is an Aussie race series that had 883 Harleys as a support class, while they were a bit slow and ponderous, they were reconfigured to behave like an actual motorcycle, and I enjoyed the close racing they produced.

Still laughing remembering a bikkie mob that had their "pad" next to an engineering mates workshop, forever getting the "made in Japan" removed from various parts on their Harleys. Don't give a toss who made it myself, the only things I need to know: Can I stand it on it's nose then trail brake to the apex, can I carry the corner speed, can I stand it up and drive it out allowing some wheel spin to help finish the corner, is it stable enough to let me hold it pinned until I see God waiting at the end of the straight - coz that's what riding a bike is about.

----------


## mudgripz

You need counselling 257 ... 3-4 years would make a start   :Grin: 

Wasn't aware the Honda 650 came as the CX in V-twin. Be a very smooth ride.  The CB650F also took my fancy - dam nice looking bike and 63hp nothing to complain about in 79 - or now.  Make a hell of a nice cruiser - I had an early CB750F and it was a gem:

https://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/mo..._cb650_79.html

Has anyone ridden the recent Indian Scout with 100hp?  See them round from time to time...

----------


## Ftx325

> Without pictures that is all just lies


Unfortunately mate the pictures are all old school not digital or I would post some. I will see what I can find.... All l have on my phone is the mighty tweaked R1 I had up until a year or so ago...





Full race system, carbon everything,full spec k- tech race suspension etc etc

----------


## 257weatherby

> Unfortunately mate the pictures are all old school not digital or I would post some. I will see what I can find.... All l have on my phone is the mighty tweaked R1 I had up until a year or so ago...
> 
> Attachment 150438
> Attachment 150439
> 
> 
> Full race system, carbon everything,full spec k- tech race suspension etc etc


K tech......... did Kerry tell you about when he used to fly F-16's........ :Sick:

----------


## 257weatherby

> You need counselling 257 ... 3-4 years would make a start  
> 
> Wasn't aware the Honda 650 came as the CX in V-twin. Be a very smooth ride.  The CB650F also took my fancy - dam nice looking bike and 63hp nothing to complain about in 79 - or now.  Make a hell of a nice cruiser - I had an early CB750F and it was a gem:
> 
> https://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/mo..._cb650_79.html
> 
> Has anyone ridden the recent Indian Scout with 100hp?  See them round from time to time...


Naah, the shrink couldn't compete with the evil obsession with riding on and over the ragged edge....... he quit.

----------


## rugerman

The trouble with riding at 100% on the road, is sooner or later you come around the corner to gravel on the road or someone pulling out of a driveway and your off to meet ya maker.
I like going around corners so aren't too keen on Harleys  :Have A Nice Day:  Got a 1250 Bandit at the mo and it's got all the grunt I need. Bit on the heavy side though.

----------


## Ftx325

And here's a pic of a photo on our lounge wall of my T595 Daytona which had a worked head, race system etc and was the most powerful european bike the guy on the Dyno at the racing in Christchurch we were coming home from reckoned he had run up at the time... around 1999 if I remember correctly. It was the very first model with the factory polished frame and special paint that could only be applied by one place in Spain and only the first 500 had it. The other is the missus gsx600 f suzy.... some of you may notice she is carrying all our luggage on her bike...buggered if I was going to ruin the handling on mine with all that crap hanging off it...lol

----------


## Ftx325

> The trouble with riding at 100% on the road, is sooner or later you come around the corner to gravel on the road or someone pulling out of a driveway and your off to meet ya maker.
> I like going around corners so aren't too keen on Harleys  Got a 1250 Bandit at the mo and it's got all the grunt I need. Bit on the heavy side though.


Exactly why I sold up for the time being... remove all temptation...to many other idiots in tin tops out to get you nowadays to not to mention sheer volume of traffic.

----------


## Ftx325

The funny thing is I and my mates used to ride with a couple of cops. One of them I am sure had a death wish and is one of the guys I mentioned earlier we stopped riding with cause he was to dangerous and unpredictable and we didn't think he had the skills required to ride like he did safely. The other had me going up and down one of our local hills/racetracks over and over again one day because he wanted some cranked right over knee down photos on the R1 for his lounge wall....him I really liked...lol

----------


## Ben-tard

> And the Destroyer is a turn-key ride off from the dealer bike, no tweaking needed!


As long as that ride off from the dealer didnt involve a corner, the big square car tyre on the back wouldn't lean to well

----------


## rugerman

Yeah I used to ride with some people from the kiwibiker forum, but they always seemed to want to be racing everywhere so gave them the flick. Came around the corner on 1 ride over the Wairarapa and a bunch of sheep on the road. 1 guy 2 up couldn't stop and had a ding dong into them. You have to ride like the bastards are out to get ya, cause sometimes the tin tops are.

Lol BenTard, I had a loaner bike that was a bit like that. It was a 1800 Suzuki Boulevard with a huge flat car tire on it. Scraped the footpeg going around a roundabout. Felt like shit up on the edge of the tire. Not my cup of tea

----------


## Ben-tard

Yeah never really understood the whole giant wide flat tyre thing, but each their own, on the other hand have had a few different tyres that were almost "V" shaped and would make the bike lay on its ear quicker than expected especially if just taking it easy

----------


## mudgripz

The Suzuki SV1000 appears to be a nice weekend cruiser - very smooth and quite reasonable output at 120hp.  Friend was bragging about his awhile back, then next time I see him he's got a broken arm and heaps of gravel rash....  :Zomg: 

Sold my last bike couple of years ago - just a little offroader.  Have been playing with something a wee bit safer - sort of a four wheel equivalent...

----------


## Ben-tard

> The Suzuki SV1000 appears to be a nice weekend cruiser - very smooth and quite reasonable output at 120hp.  Friend was bragging about his awhile back, then next time I see him he's got a broken arm and heaps of gravel rash.... 
> 
> Sold my last bike couple of years ago - just a little offroader.  Have been playing with something a wee bit safer - sort of a four wheel equivalent...
> 
> Attachment 150441


Was watching some youtube clips of turbocharged 350z's today, 700hp+, damn impressive, beating some pricey machines, probably not ideal for keeping ones licence though

----------


## XR500

If ya wanna go light and small but still feel the need to pull 9 sec 1/4 miles, these may be the ticket. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2hgK-wZ1XA
Not too good on the corners though

----------


## mudgripz

I have nothing to say about 350Zs and licences.. Nothing.

----------


## Ftx325

> If ya wanna go light and small but still feel the need to pull 9 sec 1/4 miles, these may be the ticket. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2hgK-wZ1XA
> Not too good on the corners though


Hell yeah.... I want one of those for my work hack... might actually arrive at work with a smile on my face

----------


## stevodog

Hey @257weatherby what is 'trail braking'

----------


## Gerardo

50km per hour over the speed limit is a charge and loss of license... im pretty sure if someone were fanging 120km per hour over, a cop won't let it slide.  Unless said copper is a family member or mate I guess.

----------


## Bill999

all depends on the suituation, a friend of mine on an MV Augusta was clocked at 220 and was given the maximum ticket (130km/hr if i remember right) so that he had one demerit point remaining till loss of licence. The cop was driving towards him and he pulled straight over and wasnt giving the cop a hard time. 
Not all police are out to ruin peoples lives

----------


## 257weatherby

> Hey @257weatherby what is 'trail braking'


Real trail braking is a race only thing, if you do it in the real world, you better understand just what you are doing.

When you reach your braking marker, you shut the throttle, use the rear brake to begin front end compression and then go to the front brake hard, (maybe 2 tenths of a second between them) (at this point you have already transferred your body position) you tip in at your turn marker still hard on the brakes, at this point you begin progressively releasing the front brake as the lean angle increases (you don't ask a tyre to hold lean, turn and stop at the same time, you must trade the competing pressures and find the optimum balance between them or crash) - just before the apex you have nearly full released the brakes and are already actively standing the bike up and beginning to open the throttle to drive it out.

Get it wrong and you tuck the front and crash, it is a delicate balance. The job of the rear brake in this, on approach, is to preload the front so the extreme brake effort you suddenly ask of the front doesn't get you out of shape, as you have already shifted you body position, you can use the rear brake to help step the rear wheel out ( backing it in, some do, some don't) because it can help to gets you turned faster, after attaining the turn geometry you want you leave the rear alone, its job is not to help you stop, only to turn! on the way out of the corner, the rear brake is used to help keep the front down so you can get maximum acceleration, front comes up on the gas, you lose time modulating the throttle to control it, brake is faster and less clumsy, you simply keep it pinned.

Not sure I've explained it well enough, but it is what it is.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Yeah I used to ride with some people from the kiwibiker forum, but they always seemed to want to be racing everywhere so gave them the flick. Came around the corner on 1 ride over the Wairarapa and a bunch of sheep on the road. 1 guy 2 up couldn't stop and had a ding dong into them. You have to ride like the bastards are out to get ya, cause sometimes the tin tops are.
> 
> Lol BenTard, I had a loaner bike that was a bit like that. It was a 1800 Suzuki Boulevard with a huge flat car tire on it. Scraped the footpeg going around a roundabout. Felt like shit up on the edge of the tire. Not my cup of tea



I’ve also ridden with a Kiwibiker crew, we all knew each other and the various riding skills/styles etc, never had any issues.

But then again we were (a) older and (b) had many years of riding experience (some of it track)

Unfortunately I once went on a large charity ride with randoms  - hoo boy, THAT was an experience never to be repeated!

Passing on blind bends, riding two metres behind the bikes on front, three abreast, undertaking etc etc.

----------


## mudgripz

This is a dangerous thread for the wallet...once a bikie always a bikie!   

Have half an eye open for something to play with again. Some great machine styles appearing here and I like these 650 size cruisers like the interceptor, CX650 etc.  Mmmmmmm...

In the past my kids had a whole series of little learner bikes like the Yamaha Chappy 50, Suzuki Maverick 50, Suzuki RV90 etc.. These were great little machines and they are worth quite alot now. There is a facebook group called 'small bike runs in canterbury' and they gather groups of up to 100 of these little 50-100cc machines out for rides. Definitely going to see them all in the carpark next time. Alot of the riders have all the flash jackets and gear for their big machines at home, but they really enjoy bringing out these restored wee ones. Great to see..

----------


## outlander

> The trouble with riding at 100% on the road, is sooner or later you come around the corner to gravel on the road or someone pulling out of a driveway and your off to meet ya maker.
> I like going around corners so aren't too keen on Harleys  Got a 1250 Bandit at the mo and it's got all the grunt I need. Bit on the heavy side though.


Now, ain't that just the truth...

----------


## outlander

> Yeah I used to ride with some people from the kiwibiker forum, but they always seemed to want to be racing everywhere so gave them the flick. Came around the corner on 1 ride over the Wairarapa and a bunch of sheep on the road. 1 guy 2 up couldn't stop and had a ding dong into them. You have to ride like the bastards are out to get ya, cause sometimes the tin tops are.
> 
> Lol BenTard, I had a loaner bike that was a bit like that. It was a 1800 Suzuki Boulevard with a huge flat car tire on it. Scraped the footpeg going around a roundabout. Felt like shit up on the edge of the tire. Not my cup of tea


I thought that those big fat car tyre bikes were only sold to the 'expert' motorbike riders? I see a lot of them even have signs attached to their backs and long handelbars for more 'control'.

----------


## gonetropo

i tried riding a harley but didnt like the ride position, each to their own i guess.
but a few months back i had a customer bring me the electronics module out of a recent one and to say it was antiquated electronics and looked like it had been soldered by an epileptic inebriated chimpanzee would be about right

----------


## outlander

> If ya wanna go light and small but still feel the need to pull 9 sec 1/4 miles, these may be the ticket. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2hgK-wZ1XA
> Not too good on the corners though


Very cool and probably the essence of biking.

----------


## outlander

> Real trail braking is a race only thing, if you do it in the real world, you better understand just what you are doing.
> 
> When you reach your braking marker, you shut the throttle, use the rear brake to begin front end compression and then go to the front brake hard, (maybe 2 tenths of a second between them) (at this point you have already transferred your body position) you tip in at your turn marker still hard on the brakes, at this point you begin progressively releasing the front brake as the lean angle increases (you don't ask a tyre to hold lean, turn and stop at the same time, you must trade the competing pressures and find the optimum balance between them or crash) - just before the apex you have nearly full released the brakes and are already actively standing the bike up and beginning to open the throttle to drive it out.
> 
> Get it wrong and you tuck the front and crash, it is a delicate balance. The job of the rear brake in this, on approach, is to preload the front so the extreme brake effort you suddenly ask of the front doesn't get you out of shape, as you have already shifted you body position, you can use the rear brake to help step the rear wheel out ( backing it in, some do, some don't) because it can help to gets you turned faster, after attaining the turn geometry you want you leave the rear alone, its job is not to help you stop, only to turn! on the way out of the corner, the rear brake is used to help keep the front down so you can get maximum acceleration, front comes up on the gas, you lose time modulating the throttle to control it, brake is faster and less clumsy, you simply keep it pinned.
> 
> Not sure I've explained it well enough, but it is what it is.


Um... sounds a bit like premature ejaculation control?

----------


## outlander

> Ive also ridden with a Kiwibiker crew, we all knew each other and the various riding skills/styles etc, never had any issues.
> 
> But then again we were (a) older and (b) had many years of riding experience (some of it track)
> 
> Unfortunately I once went on a large charity ride with randoms  - hoo boy, THAT was an experience never to be repeated!
> 
> Passing on blind bends, riding two metres behind the bikes on front, three abreast, undertaking etc etc.


You should never do those...

----------


## gonetropo

> Um... sounds a bit like premature ejaculation control?


no that would be thinking about a certain politician............

----------


## rugerman

Yeah, remember those little 50cc replicas of the race bikes, they could do about 120km/h but tiny little wheels. Looked pretty hard case.

I've been thinking about getting a mid sized bike since the seat on the bandit is a bit hard for my delicate arse  :Have A Nice Day:  I'm not keen on the riding position on some of the cruiser bikes though with ya feet up in the front. Doesn't inspire confidence mid corner as you know you have no chance of putting your foot down if ya get a bit wonky.  






> This is a dangerous thread for the wallet...once a bikie always a bikie!   
> 
> Have half an eye open for something to play with again. Some great machine styles appearing here and I like these 650 size cruisers like the interceptor, CX650 etc.  Mmmmmmm...
> 
> In the past my kids had a whole series of little learner bikes like the Yamaha Chappy 50, Suzuki Maverick 50, Suzuki RV90 etc.. These were great little machines and they are worth quite alot now. There is a facebook group called 'small bike runs in canterbury' and they gather groups of up to 100 of these little 50-100cc machines out for rides. Definitely going to see them all in the carpark next time. Alot of the riders have all the flash jackets and gear for their big machines at home, but they really enjoy bringing out these restored wee ones. Great to see..

----------


## gonetropo

> Yeah, remember those little 50cc replicas of the race bikes, they could do about 120km/h but tiny little wheels. Looked pretty hard case.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a mid sized bike since the seat on the bandit is a bit hard for my delicate arse  I'm not keen on the riding position on some of the cruiser bikes though with ya feet up in the front. Doesn't inspire confidence mid corner as you know you have no chance of putting your foot down if ya get a bit wonky.


"pit racers" i'm 6'2 and got onto one for a blast even 80k felt like i had been strapped onto a rocket !!!! it was like a V1 rocket on a skateboard

----------


## Ftx325

> "pit racers" i'm 6'2 and got onto one for a blast even 80k felt like i had been strapped onto a rocket !!!! it was like a V1 rocket on a skateboard


A group of us used to take over the local go cart track at the beach here and race our pocket bikes once a month . they were 40-50 cc and capable of over 60kmh, mid shin in height at the seat and were an absolute blast. I still have mine in the shed and fire it up and do a lap of the neighborhood occasionally. I fitted mine with a high compression cnc machined head, full stainless exhaust an chamber, huge carb and free flow air filter etc. Painted it up .50cc of insanity. Have pics somewhere popping little wheelies coming out of the corners at the track under power. I will post a pic of the bike later for a laugh.

----------


## Ftx325

Here is the 'Beast' as promised.  50 cc of two stroke madness......

The shoe on the seat is for scale... that is my size 10 bush boot....

----------


## outlander

> Here is the 'Beast' as promised.  50 cc of two stroke madness......
> 
> The shoe on the seat is for scale... that is my size 10 bush boot....
> 
> 
> Attachment 150465
> 
> Attachment 150467
> 
> Attachment 150468


Very nice. I pulled an old (2013) 50cc two stroke chinese scooter off the rubbish dump a few months ago. Threw  every piece of plastic off it and ground everything I could off the frame. A cheap expansion chamber, a K&N rip off filter and a new stator pulse coil and away it smokes. Reckon yours looks way more masculine though. Senility approaches quickly now...

----------


## Ftx325

Believe me you feel far from masculine with that wedged up your butt and knees around your ears...

----------


## Finnwolf

> Believe me you feel far from masculine with that wedged up your butt and knees around your ears...


And murder on the toes of your jandals...

----------


## outlander

> Believe me you feel far from masculine with that wedged up your butt and knees around your ears...


Mmmm... put that way, I guess it does. :Zomg:

----------


## Ftx325

See what I mean @outlander ? 



And when you lay it over into a corner your entire lower leg scrapes the ground from ankle to knee

----------


## Ftx325

Like a gorilla humping a Corgi....

----------


## Finnwolf

> See what I mean @outlander ? 
> 
> Attachment 150479
> 
> And when you lay it over into a corner your entire lower leg scrapes the ground from ankle to knee


But at low speeds they prevent you falling over! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## outlander

> See what I mean @outlander ? 
> 
> Attachment 150479
> 
> And when you lay it over into a corner your entire lower leg scrapes the ground from ankle to knee


As clear as crystal...mine is definitely a big old girls blouse. I shall post a pic tomorrow. Is extraction a painful procedure? Asking for a friend who has piles...

----------


## Ftx325

Bumps in the road certainly are....

----------


## XR500

> Like a gorilla humping a Corgi....


Yeah, I always wondered where certain sections of the community hailed from. Thanks, ya fixed it for me :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> See what I mean @outlander ? 
> 
> Attachment 150479
> 
> And when you lay it over into a corner your entire lower leg scrapes the ground from ankle to knee


I imagine Harley riders look at this and go Hhhhmmmmm? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 257weatherby

> I imagine Harley riders look at this and go Hhhhmmmmm?


Yeah but the Harley guy does it in arseless chaps.........

----------


## Ftx325

And it probably still out accellerates, handles and stops better than most harleys  :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## 308

A mate of mine changes his bikes like other people change undies

He got himself a Buell after having owned many bikes including Harleys

I asked him how he found it and his words were -

"It's just like a Harley except it goes around corners and stops"

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> A mate of mine changes his bikes like other people change undies
> 
> He got himself a Buell after having owned many bikes including Harleys
> 
> I asked him how he found it and his words were -
> 
> "It's just like a Harley except it goes around corners and stops"


Certainly some good options to look into here. I did have a buell xb12, it was a lot of fun. A little impractical for the longer trips etc. This thread certainly has made me laugh... good to see the bikie cult still going strong. Even a pocket bike in the mix! We also use to race them on our local Roy's hill go cart track. Good humor. All bikes are different strokes for different folks however and these days I like my knees stretched out, arms up and turning myself into a giant, non streamline wind sail. I know pretty much anything Italian or Japanese is going to have more power than a harley.  I probably should've kept my triumph rocket, aside from brakes it had it all! I'll be going into this with an open mind, that being said, I see alot of chopped 7mm rem mags on here, 7mm08s reamed to 284, carbon barrels replacing sako ones etc etc. Some say wasted money, some say custom, I say good on them.

----------


## Shearer

> Certainly some good options to look into here. I did have a buell xb12, it was a lot of fun. A little impractical for the longer trips etc. This thread certainly has made me laugh... good to see the bikie cult still going strong. Even a pocket bike in the mix! We also use to race them on our local Roy's hill go cart track. Good humor. All bikes are different strokes for different folks however and these days I like my knees stretched out, arms up and turning myself into a giant, non streamline wind sail. I know pretty much anything Italian or Japanese is going to have more power than a harley.  I probably should've kept my triumph rocket, aside from brakes it had it all! I'll be going into this with an open mind, that being said, I see alot of chopped 7mm rem mags on here, 7mm08s reamed to 284, carbon barrels replacing sako ones etc etc. Some say wasted money, some say custom, I say good on them.


Test ride everything you can get your hands on. You may be surprised.

----------


## rugerman

Harleys are good for chugging along in a straight line, but don't have the cornering clearance for my liking, but as you say different strokes for different folks. 
I bought my Suzuki bandit for travelling up to Dorkland but for a "sports/tourer the seat is too narrow and hard for my arse. After about an hour I just want to get off. You would think with all the padding in my generous ass it wouldn't be a problem, but I guess it's made for little 60kg jap bums. It's a bit heavy too for puttering around town so I'm gonna look for a mid sized cruiser type bike with a seat like they were "back in the day". My old GPZ750 had a bench seat that you could sit on all day no worries. Seems most manufacturers these days go for styling over comfort.

----------


## mudgripz

Very true about speedos!!  I never accept any speed reading until I've GPS'd it as some speedos can be 9% out  - and are commonly 5% out - or so the local instrument tech tells me.

Yep ride comfort alot more important than max speed after 1-2 hours on the road.  Some nice bikes popping up here - the XJ900 and GPZ750 etc. Kind of bikes you wish you still had.. This old schooler was my favorite ride - nothing like the Suzuki GS750 and Yammy FZ750 for speed but you'd climb off after 3-400ks feeling good:

https://ridermagazine.com/2006/01/21...ohc-1975-1978/

Cameron - that 09 Harley Nightster has about 64rwhp to start with - or so I read - and that ain't bad. Yes its heavy and its no sports bike but its got enough hp to have some straightline fun. Being a Harley there must be lots of different aftermarket head/barrel/piston sets you can buy for greater compression?  Or can you buy and transplant a secondhand 100hp unit into it?   Great that you enjoy them - must have a closer look at one some day.  Its totally clear after decades with bikes and a few sportscars (if you're not doing track) that maximum hp and highest speed are NOT the main criteria for a personal best bike or car. Absolutely not.  Also true the world would be a bloody boring place if people only bought what I think was best!!   

Go for it.... Let's have a pic of this thing, and while you're at it tell us why they're fun.   Suck it up boys... Its Harley week   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outlander

> Very true about speedos!!  I never accept any speed reading until I've GPS'd it as some speedos can be 9% out  - and are commonly 5% out - or so the local instrument tech tells me.
> 
> Yep ride comfort alot more important than max speed after 1-2 hours on the road.  Some nice bikes popping up here - the XJ900 and GPZ750 etc. Kind of bikes you wish you still had.. This old schooler was my favorite ride - nothing like the Suzuki GS750 and Yammy FZ750 for speed but you'd climb off after 3-400ks feeling good:
> 
> https://ridermagazine.com/2006/01/21...ohc-1975-1978/
> 
> Cameron - that 09 Harley Nightster has about 64rwhp to start with - or so I read - and that ain't bad. Yes its heavy and its no sports bike but its got enough hp to have some straightline fun. Being a Harley there must be lots of different aftermarket head/barrel/piston sets you can buy for greater compression?  Or can you buy and transplant a secondhand 100hp unit into it?   Great that you enjoy them - must have a closer look at one some day.  Its totally clear after decades with bikes and a few sportscars (if you're not doing track) that maximum hp and highest speed are NOT the main criteria for a personal best bike or car. Absolutely not.  Also true the world would be a bloody boring place if people only bought what I think was best!!   
> 
> Go for it.... Let's have a pic of this thing, and while you're at it tell us why they're fun.   Suck it up boys... Its Harley week


Those Honda 750s' were reputed to produce the original 68hp that the first KO did. Never sold very well, as many new models hit the scene at around the same time. Suzuki GS etc.

----------


## outlander

This is a Bandit that I built in Ozzy, back when Street Fighters were in vogue. It had cams, GSXR shock, short dog bones, timing advance etc. Very nimble with the weight on the front, but still wheelie prone with one tooth less on the counter shaft.

----------


## outlander

> As clear as crystal...mine is definitely a big old girls blouse. I shall post a pic tomorrow. Is extraction a painful procedure? Asking for a friend who has piles...


As promised...note the racing ignition, shock and expansion chamber. I can imagine your envy.

----------


## Steve123

:Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  Twelve pages later and still no ones figured out to get power and handling out of a Harley Fergusson. Melt the bloody thing down and turn it into something else. lol :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> just need a set of foot pegs a bit further back for wheelie practice  shame its not road legal.


It's a very GOOD thing that it's not road legal! :O O:

----------


## XR500

Back in the day I used to scream around the roads of Phnom Penh on a not very road legal Honda CR80 with bits missing off it. Looked a bit like that. Boys could hear me heading home from 3km away :Zomg:  :Zomg:  :Zomg:

----------


## cameronjackwhite

This is the noisy, rattly culprit.

----------


## mudgripz

Looks like it'd weigh about the same as a block of flats, but I must try one one day.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> Looks like it'd weigh about the same as a block of flats, but I must try one one day.....


If you're ever in the hawkes bay region take this one for a spin. You'll be underwhelmed and still somehow love every minute!

----------


## outlander

> Attachment 150528
> 
> This is the noisy, rattly culprit.


Well, it's an EVO...looks the part. See no EVO, Hear no EVO, Speak no EVO.  :Psmiley:

----------


## mudgripz

That's one big chunk of iron under the tank...  could pop a Kenworth in it and lighten it up a bit....

Definitely going to try one but... should be fun   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stagstalker

> How the fuck do you "have fun" on a bike that doesn't stop, doesn't get out of the hole, doesn't have a top end, doesn't turn, can't carry mid corner, shakes out your fillings and turns it's rider into a silly splayed leg windsock.
> 
> Leave the thing alone and let it be it's proper calling in life as a winch motor for a fishing trawler........


This is gold haha well said that man.

----------


## 308

I know which one I'd rather be doing

----------


## csmiffy

haven't and cant be bothered reading the 13 pages. This would be a bit of a go.
I'd rather have a rocket 3 trumpy. always kick myself for not doing something about the one at 6.5k in aussie just before we came back.
Sad face....

https://www.rideapart.com/articles/3...lwaukee-eight/

----------


## outlander

> haven't and cant be bothered reading the 13 pages. This would be a bit of a go.
> I'd rather have a rocket 3 trumpy. always kick myself for not doing something about the one at 6.5k in aussie just before we came back.
> Sad face....
> 
> https://www.rideapart.com/articles/3...lwaukee-eight/


A Rocket Three is a BSA triple and a 'trumpy' is a nickname for a Triumph, as in a Triumph Trident for the three cylinder.

----------


## DavidGunn

I really do wish a moderator would change the title of this topic...reminds me of getting blood from a stone.

----------


## csmiffy

> A Rocket Three is a BSA triple and a 'trumpy' is a nickname for a Triumph, as in a Triumph Trident for the three cylinder.


  @outlander Fair enough but there is a such thing as a triumph rocket 3-hence my comment-2300cc inline longitudinal
The new ones look fantastic

----------


## rewa

> If ya wanna go light and small but still feel the need to pull 9 sec 1/4 miles, these may be the ticket. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2hgK-wZ1XA
> Not too good on the corners though


And they always appear to be wearing 'sneakers/sandshoes'

----------


## rewa

> This is agreat  thread and I don't even like bikes, if you gave me one I'd give it back to you.
> however its been very interesting and easy to see the enthusiasm you guys have.
> Very


Check out 'this guy' Allen Millyard, The Flying Millyard 5litre V-twin. Mad Pom, who's made at least 5 motorcycles, all to an incredibly high-standard; "I thought this would make a great V-twin, so I got out my angle grinder...."

----------


## Shearer

> haven't and cant be bothered reading the 13 pages. This would be a bit of a go.
> I'd rather have a rocket 3 trumpy. always kick myself for not doing something about the one at 6.5k in aussie just before we came back.
> Sad face....
> 
> https://www.rideapart.com/articles/3...lwaukee-eight/


Wow. Harley "unleashes" 121Hp from a 2 liter engine. That's nearly as much as a KTM 890 Duke makes :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> A Rocket Three is a BSA triple and a 'trumpy' is a nickname for a Triumph, as in a Triumph Trident for the three cylinder.


I think this is what he has in mind...Triumph Rocket III 2.3 litres of madness on two wheels....

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...5?bof=7g9VSasR

Personally O long for a 250cc 4 cyclinder like I started on (Suzuki GSXR 1991) but they stopped making 4s and turned them into twins a few years later and now make them as singles. I should not complain. The new 4s were $5995 in 1990 (4 months wages back then) and they are now $4990 for a single (about 1.5 months wages )

----------


## Shearer

> I think this is what he has in mind...Triumph Rocket III 2.3 litres of madness on two wheels....
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...5?bof=7g9VSasR
> 
> Personally O long for a 250cc 4 cyclinder like I started on (Suzuki GSXR 1991) but they stopped making 4s and turned them into twins a few years later and now make them as singles. I should not complain. The new 4s were $5995 in 1990 (4 months wages back then) and they are now $4990 for a single (about 1.5 months wages )


Yeah.. Much easier for the manufactures to meet emission laws (euro 5) with less cylinders too.

----------


## Finnwolf

> @outlander Fair enough but there is a such thing as a triumph rocket 3-hence my comment-2300cc inline longitudinal
> The new ones look fantastic


I saw one made into a trike when I was at the last Burt Munro rally - and it was turbo’d and intercooled  too! (From memory it was turbo’d, it MAY have been supercharged, whatever it had there was a shitload of plumbing involved)

So I expect it would haul arse with both hands. (So to speak)

----------


## Ben-tard

> I think this is what he has in mind...Triumph Rocket III 2.3 litres of madness on two wheels....
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...5?bof=7g9VSasR
> 
> Personally O long for a 250cc 4 cyclinder like I started on (Suzuki GSXR 1991) but they stopped making 4s and turned them into twins a few years later and now make them as singles. I should not complain. The new 4s were $5995 in 1990 (4 months wages back then) and they are now $4990 for a single (about 1.5 months wages )


Kawasaki have the new ZX25R, due out now or very soon I think? it looks like a proper 250 like you mention, 4 cylinders and decent brakes and suspension. Not sure how many they'll sell though as they're not learner legal... and $16000nzd
Would be proper fun though

----------


## outlander

> @outlander Fair enough but there is a such thing as a triumph rocket 3-hence my comment-2300cc inline longitudinal
> The new ones look fantastic


I eat humble pie. You're so right.  :Brains...!:

----------


## csmiffy

> I eat humble pie. You're so right.


Nah mate not at all 
Was discussing the exact same thing a while back with an older bike enthusiast and he thought of the old classic bsa rocket three straight away.

----------


## timattalon

> how to make a harley accelerate , stop and turn corners the only way possible.    Attachment 150655


This Harley thing is a bit like 7mm08s. They are great for what they are designed for but other bikes do different things better....I have never had a Harley, but the 500cc LAMS one looks the part and seems to ride pretty well. I have a Jap cruiser ('85 Virago) It aint as fast as a sports bike but its not supposed to be....but I dont look like a fat pretzel wrapped around a bent beer can when I ride it either....test rode a 1000cc V Strom the other week.....that felt like a great way to say bye bye to my license....

----------


## Shearer

> This Harley thing is a bit like 7mm08s. They are great for what they are designed for but other bikes do different things better....I have never had a Harley, but the 500cc LAMS one looks the part and seems to ride pretty well. I have a Jap cruiser ('85 Virago) It aint as fast as a sports bike but its not supposed to be....but I dont look like a fat pretzel wrapped around a bent beer can when I ride it either....test rode a 1000cc V Strom the other week.....that felt like a great way to say bye bye to my license....


That’s a horrible thing to say about the 7mm08.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Heres 2 I regret parting with the most for completely different reasons... both adrenaline filled in different ways. Bloody hard to strike a balance but good fun trying

----------


## mudgripz

Very nice machines... so many different bikes styles to experiment with.

Cam - if I'm ever in the Bay I'll take up your offer for a ride on that Hardly.... Just have to find a german WW2 helmet to look the part  :Zomg:

----------


## Shearer

The Aprilia is a classic.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 150681Attachment 150687
> 
> Heres 2 I regret parting with the most for completely different reasons... both adrenaline filled in different ways. Bloody hard to strike a balance but good fun trying



Those headers on the Rocket are way cool! A ton better than the factory manifold.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Fixed that there for ya.



Except look cool - ya forgot that bit!

Remember: There’s only two types of riders; those that ride Harley - and those that WANT to ride Harleys! :Thumbsup:

----------


## 257weatherby

> The Aprilia is a classic.


Was going to squeeze a YZF 450 motocrosser engine into one of those, would have been a hell of an F3 bike!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> All hail the Kawasaki triples, RD Yamahas and Bridgestone 350.


I need a "more than like" button for that one.

To me Harleys are always going to be a cruising bike for crossing Australia or Arizona (stopping at every gas station on the way) so I cant see much advantage in making one go fast with 1930's technology engines. However, due to their bad name for reliability I would take a BMW any day for a cruiser. That would be my advice if you don't want a japanese bike. I have to say I do have a soft spot for Ducati's also but they are also expensive on the upkeep.

I remember in Australia reviving a fair amount of abuse from Harley riders while riding my RZ350, they usually abused me at the lights (rice burning tinny jap crap etc) and definitely jumped ahead for the first 50m or so but once the power valves opened they got left in the dust.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I suppose this thread is the motorbike equivalent of How can I make my 7.62X39 into a good 600 yard+ hunting rifle
> 
> 
> Horses for courses...


more like 577 Snider

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Everytime I got off my H1 at the end of a ride I knew I was alive! And that was 45 years ago. 'Eyes as wide as saucers' alive.


OMG I am probably only here because I couldn't get mine off the garage floor, unfortunately parts supplies had dried up by the 90s 9it was missing a couple of parts). With great regret I sold it having never rode it as I moved to OZ. The S400 I had went OK for a while but was pretty tame and then suffered ignition problems, that also sold before I went to OZ.

I can only imagine what 2 smokes would be like now if Killafornias pollution laws hadn't killed them off. All hail to the mighty 2 stroke we will remember you always....

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Yep... had a cb750k2 at one stage with the ole 4-1 chasing horsepower. Then I made the mistake of test riding an rz350ypvs and had to have it . What a machine that was , more go than the big fours and could throw it around like a pushbike.
>  I often regret not keeping some of my bikes simply for investment value. The prices of the older jappa's nowadays are huge if you can find them. And to think of the abuse we used to give them.


I left mine in OZ more than 20 years ago, I should have bought another when I got back but it just didn't happen.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...2?bof=BKtkEHPA

pity about the paint scheme but so tempting...

----------


## 300CALMAN

> WASH YOUR BLOODY MOUTH OUT.
> 
> The fearsum 'shree point shree' is a capable beast which will propel any mooring chain at a ridiculous pace straight to the bottom of Davy Jones' locker.
> 
> 
> I had a black one in my VK wagon, manual with an exhaust. sounded great. but did lack a bit of power and the timing gears stripped off of it.
> That was the only problem it ever had though.
> Except the thrust face on the crank wore off.
> 
> I still liked it though. A straight six just sounds good.


I had a torana with a 186, 1/2 race came etc. One of the nicest sounding motors ever imho

----------


## Ftx325

> I need a "more than like" button for that one.
> 
> To me Harleys are always going to be a cruising bike for crossing Australia or Arizona (stopping at every gas station on the way) so I cant see much advantage in making one go fast with 1930's technology engines. However, due to their bad name for reliability I would take a BMW any day for a cruiser. That would be my advice if you don't want a japanese bike. I have to say I do have a soft spot for Ducati's also but they are also expensive on the upkeep.
> 
> I remember in Australia reviving a fair amount of abuse from Harley riders while riding my RZ350, they usually abused me at the lights (rice burning tinny jap crap etc) and definitely jumped ahead for the first 50m or so but once the power valves opened they got left in the dust.


Got a mate with a warmed over big engined harley who wanted a drag with my crossplane R1 yammy. We lined up and he let rip.... I counted out 5 seconds then did the same. I passed him like he was going backwards as I clicked into second just on 160 kph .... We both new it was one-sided but he was amazed at just how fast a modern sportsbike is. I even converted an old die hard harley fan I have ridden with for 25 yrs. He was died in the wool harley man and we were riding back from the races. He was on some 1340 'sport' model...it had factory fitted flash 'normal' style rear shocks which apparently made it the sport model. I was on my T595 trumpy cruising round a longish corner with one hand on the throttle bar and the other fiddling with my helmet strap. Next thing I know he wasn't there anymore , so I turned round and found him parked on the side of the road trying to roll a smoke with shaking hands. He followed me round the bend and ended up riding up the bank when he ran out of ground clearance. Two weeks later he sold the harley and he bought a ducati monster...

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Jesus I opened a can of worms here! I'm well aware of the pros and cons of most if not all bikes mentioned. I've done the jappa thing, even raced an rg150 at Manfield for a while in my earlier days as well as bucket racing as a kid. For no reason other than personal preference I enjoy the sporty. Was really gauging to see if anyone else had done cams right out to trask turbos in order to get more power. I'm certainly aware it can be a bottomless pit but hey, were only here once... theres a reason Harley's are still being sold, some of us seem to like them..


GUILTY as Charged.

This has definitely been one of the best and funniest threads for ages. Thanks!

----------


## Ftx325

> I had a torana with a 186, 1/2 race came etc. One of the nicest sounding motors ever imho


I had a 68 monaro..the first of the 2 door coupes..had a 186 in it...for all of a week...was swapped out for a 400 chev small block bored out to 412 ci and tunnel rammed amongst all the other work running twin 600 holleys about a foot out the bonnet , amounted to 580 rwhp on Dyno , which I will add was a lot 30 yrs ago when I built it. Now THAT sounded better than the 186....

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Attachment 150427
> 
> 
> Her you go my latest mid Restoration...  Getting hard to get un molested good ones Push the button it goes every time  Everyone falls in love with it .. Got the last carrier, carb kit  front wheel
> and other bits ex Honda 
> 
> Been offered silly money 1986 model its all done now 
> 
> Need to get newer pic


I don't know what to say to that one. A friend had an identical one we took turns to ride in the school car park. I rode it into the car park hedge. I will  raise you a chappy (I rode a chappy into a fence after the throttle came loose).

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...4?bof=BKtkEHPA

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The trouble with riding at 100% on the road, is sooner or later you come around the corner to gravel on the road or someone pulling out of a driveway and your off to meet ya maker.
> I like going around corners so aren't too keen on Harleys  Got a 1250 Bandit at the mo and it's got all the grunt I need. Bit on the heavy side though.


In Ozstralia it was roos and bloody galahs not to mention tractor drivers.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> If you're ever in the hawkes bay region take this one for a spin. You'll be underwhelmed and still somehow love every minute!


Every moment on two wheels is better than 100 in a car.

----------


## timattalon

Just spotted a dream bike on Trade me...you know, the lotto one that I wanted as a kid and had the poster on the wall.....They sold for three years wages when new ($50k in the early 90s) and it is for sale for $17k now...and has THREE km on the clock...only dilemma is ....It would be criminal to buy a bike of such finesse and precision for that much money and not ride it....but it would also be criminal to buy a bike that has only ever been pushed around the garage and start riding it after all these years...

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...2?bof=OegI9LOq

Bimota YB11

----------


## Ftx325

I would imagine it would take a bit of work to make it a runner though at that age with so little use. I would expect rubber parts such as fork seals and carb internal orings etc would need replacing due to drying out from sitting so long.

----------


## outlander

> I left mine in OZ more than 20 years ago, I should have bought another when I got back but it just didn't happen.
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...2?bof=BKtkEHPA
> 
> pity about the paint scheme but so tempting...


They had the crappiest looking wheels unfortunately.

----------


## Ftx325

Definitely tempting though... but I would probably lose my license before I finished the first tank of gas   :Grin:

----------


## csmiffy

This is a cranky one. One of the riders had this at the Pike river tribute 29 memorial run back in 2016
9 liter cummins v8 diesel. Trans and diff out of the truck as well
Handled way better than you would think (apparently and also went like a scalded cat

Attachment 150724

----------


## XR500

> OMG I am probably only here because I couldn't get mine off the garage floor, unfortunately parts supplies had dried up by the 90s 9it was missing a couple of parts). With great regret I sold it having never rode it as I moved to OZ......
> ....... All hail to the mighty 2 stroke we will remember you always....



I was down town about 6 months ago and I heard one start up in the car park. I nearly leapt out of my skin, and was instantly transported back 45 years in time :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Went over and had a chat. Had been immaculately rebuilt. Mine had aftermarket expansion chambers on it and was a real cackle monster, but to hear this tripple 2 smoker burbling away at high idle almost brought a tear to my eye :Psmiley:

----------


## Finnwolf

> I love my Interceptor.Attachment 150425


Just bought one identical to it this arvo Mrs Finnwolf bought the one with the Orange Crush coloured petrol tank.
I also took a GT for a spin, pleasantly surprised at how these low velocity bikes went, utter fun!

Bless the Harley Davidson for holding such good resale value, it helped well into the price of the two Royal Enfields!

----------


## stevodog

Cool man, sweet sounding twins

----------


## mudgripz

Nice.. they look alot like the early BSA Lightning 650s - or the Bonnies.

----------


## stevodog

Yeah man, if my wife would let me ride one of these would be my bag I reckon

----------


## 257weatherby

> I need a "more than like" button for that one.
> 
> To me Harleys are always going to be a cruising bike for crossing Australia or Arizona (stopping at every gas station on the way) so I cant see much advantage in making one go fast with 1930's technology engines. However, due to their bad name for reliability I would take a BMW any day for a cruiser. That would be my advice if you don't want a japanese bike. I have to say I do have a soft spot for Ducati's also but they are also expensive on the upkeep.
> 
> I remember in Australia reviving a fair amount of abuse from Harley riders while riding my RZ350, they usually abused me at the lights (rice burning tinny jap crap etc) and definitely jumped ahead for the first 50m or so but once the power valves opened they got left in the dust.


Sitting out in Akaroa one sunny afternoon, a 916, a ZX10, and a Busa - tatty older lookin feralish thing wearing a german helmet with a Harley sitting nearby, it gets up to leave and comments out the side of its mouth as it sticks the cranking handle in the Massey Davidson "that jap shit wouldn't suck the skin of a rice pudding" silly fucker didn't even get that one of them wasn't a japper anyway, didn't cotton on that any one of the three bokes could easily have ripped out his lungs and used them to tie him up. He didn't seem to hear the laughter as his steamshovel fired up and clanked off down the road.

----------


## Ftx325

Unfortunately at large proportion of the harley owners are too close-minded and are ignorant to other types of motorcycles regardless of brand or style. I appreciate all types of two wheeled thingamajigs , ok... even harleys and what they are designed for they do perfectly well at. I once had a big arse Indian in my shed for 2weeks testing it after doing some mods and this thing was a battleship. You had to plan ahead about a km for any manouvre you thought you would need to do including but not limited to slowing down and cornering. But when it came time to give it back after all the cruising around I had done I found myself trying to find an excuse to keep it for a bit longer. Weird.

----------


## 257weatherby

> This is a cranky one. One of the riders had this at the Pike river tribute 29 memorial run back in 2016
> 9 liter cummins v8 diesel. Trans and diff out of the truck as well
> Handled way better than you would think (apparently and also went like a scalded cat
> 
> Attachment 150724
> 
> Attachment 150727


Just waiting for Tina Turner and Mel Gibson to turn up in that shot......

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Unfortunately at large proportion of the harley owners are too close-minded and are ignorant to other types of motorcycles regardless of brand or style.


It refreshing to meet some on here that aren't and to be honest the "tuff fashion" aspect of Harleys relay put me off. A friend of mine also worked in one of the dealers and witnessed the terrible quality control. I do appreciate some of the top level cruisers are about as close to a sofa on two wheels as you can get and on a long trip of straight lines the biscuit thin seat on an RGV250 is going to get mighty sore quickly.

----------


## Ftx325

Funny you say that as I always thought the same until I met a guy who owned a Harley and a gsxr1000 and he always rode the Gixxer on long distance rides...he reckoned the harley was to uncomfortable on long trips. Maybe that's why harley guys insist on stopping at every pub on the way?  :Wink:

----------


## timattalon

> nah them hogs vibrate so much them guys are stopping for a leak .


You know why harley riders are the only riders not to wave at other bikes?????   Too dam scared to let go dem bars .........I do lie the look of the Indian FTR 1200 but admit a hankering for a japanese 4 cylinder about half litre and sporty.....

----------


## rugerman

lol I must admit the Harley riders who don't wave ( and that's most of them) think there're too cool to wave at a non Harley. Guys like that are only into the macho image of them and not into bikes at all. Otherwise as mentioned, if you are into bikes you can appreciated different horses for different courses. Maybe I should put some ape hangers and highway pegs on the Bandit. That should make it handle like crap but at least I'd get a wave from the "cool" guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Funny you say that as I always thought the same until I met a guy who owned a Harley and a gsxr1000 and he always rode the Gixxer on long distance rides...he reckoned the harley was to uncomfortable on long trips. Maybe that's why harley guys insist on stopping at every pub on the way?



He must have been a softy - I rode an Electraglide Classic in the USA, I did 400 mile days (700km) and never felt stuffed/sore at the end of the ride, done Nelson to home in a day on my Dynaglide and again (apart from being damp from the rain) felt ok at the end of the ride.

I DO feel concerned for those that feel a need to bag a guys choice of motorcycle.....

----------


## Ftx325

we always used to give each other a hard time over all the different bikes we rode but it was always light hearted and we all knew it. We were all just happy to be out riding.
Even now I still give my bro shit over driving a FORD ...Found On Rubbish Dumps ... Fixed Or Repaired Daily ... Fcked On Race Day etc .... and then my parents bought one , christmas for me and my ford digs....lol
 And i'm not even a big holden fan.

----------


## timattalon

I dont own a harley and probably never will. Dont get me wrong, I dont have anything against harleys. I was bought up to make the most of every dollar I earn, and it is just that anything I can do with a Harley, I can do on another motorcycle for half the price. The only thing no other motorcycle can do is "BE " a Harley.  For what they are I feel that you pay a premium for the name. Seeing as I dont really care too much about brand and that its job is what needs to be done, then other brands simply provide much better value.

If the Harley name means that much to someone that they are prepared to pay for it (or steal it....???) then so be it. That is their call to make, all I ask is that you remember to wave at all the other riders out there when you ee them and show us that you are a rider too....

----------


## Shearer

I always wave when I pass a Harley but it is difficult to see if they wave back as my mirrors aren't very big.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Well I never saw this thread heading in this direction! Have to agree there are some extremely narrow minded harley riders. Part of that is the reason I enjoy owning a harley in my 20s, to buck the trend. Anyone on 2 wheels has my respect and gets a wave.  The ultimate goal is to have more than 1 crotch rocket in the shed and enjoy them all for what they are. That being said, how many guys who have bagged harleys have actually ridden them? ... the torque factor is a fair amount of fun.

----------


## Ftx325

You want the coolest bike with the biggest torque and the shittiest handling?...boss hoss v8 ... Fck yeah, I want one...



Harley?  Girls bikes...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mudgripz

Saw a Boss Hoss in christchurch 3-4 years back.  Holy crapazola!  350 ci corvette motor in a bike frame with 2 spd auto plus reverse. 320-455hp depending on model.   :Zomg:   Hate to go round a corner on it but it WAS certainly different!!  Harley a baby compared to that machine..

Yep keen to try a Harley...

----------


## GDMP

This dude puts dual sparkplugs in them....I am not a motorcycle person but I guess that must help with combustion and supposedly performance..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Pylvb5ZXo

----------


## Finnwolf

> Saw a Boss Hoss in christchurch 3-4 years back.  Holy crapazola!  350 ci corvette motor in a bike frame with 2 spd auto plus reverse. 320-455hp depending on model.    Hate to go round a corner on it but it WAS certainly different!!  Harley a baby compared to that machine..
> 
> Yep keen to try a Harley...



I’ve seen a big block Chev powered one - and a Dodge Viper powered trike. Too much is not enough for some...

----------


## Ftx325

To much is never enough is it ? Jap sports bikes are way too much for the road but they still sell the latest and fastest, more powerful bikes

----------


## 257weatherby

> To much is never enough is it ? Jap sports bikes are way too much for the road but they still sell the latest and fastest, more powerful bikes


Should I say or should I no.......

The harsh reality is: 99% of road warriors on liter (and 600's) sport bikes, are completely unable to exploit what they ride to it's potential, and it is frightening to watch some of them try, and ride way beyond their ability to control their own destiny.

The Akaroa GP, the Rimataka hill and the Takaka hill are three classic examples of places you will find sport bike riders "proving" something
The need to get a knee down to "prove" speed is utterly deluded, and in the real world, on a twisty road with potentially hidden variables, leaves most sportbike riders exposed without the tools need to cope when it goes wrong. Local statistic on the Akaroa GP is an average of one rider every year killed in a single bike crash on the Hilltop section.(this excludes bike vs car, bike vs camper, bike vs towed boat) It goes wrong, rider target fixates and the only tool rider has is grab brake,,,,,, bang!

There are riders on sport bikes on the Akaroa GP that turn up to track days ( public "have a go days" run by Motorcycling Canterbury on Ruapuna and Levels) convinced they could show Stoner the way round the track, at the morning briefing everyone is told the guys in their group wearing dayglo vests will be  racers doing laps for people to follow and get the idea about the "how" and they are available for riders to talk to between sessions to get advice and on track coaching during the day.

So, you go out in the "fast" group to circulate and observe, you watch someone doing it all wrong and you buzz in in front, turn in the seat to get eye to eye, tap the tail of your bike in the universal signal to follow - try to  slow them down some, and try to show track positioning, where to be looking, when to be turning, braking, where to be apexing ect, there are ways to demo this stuff on the move that work quite well after a chat in the pits, but...... plenty of these guys get all offended and blast past you on the straight bit and try to leave you in their dust, shows the boys on the the pit wall "hey you see me go past that guy?! fuck I'm fast". So you go past them at the next corner and go around it looking back at them with the upraised palm signal that is universally understood by all, give it another shot at lead and follow, often getting the same result, most of the go fast sport bike mob just don't believe they get it wrong and need help.

Same guys riding a thousand miles an hr on public roads.

The "Akaroa GP" is named after the thousand mile an hr sport bike mob that thrash it (Chch - Akaroa and back) every weekend.

A lot like the Harley thing, a small minority makes you hate them all.

----------


## Ftx325

I totally agree. With the group I used to ride with which includes an ex nz 250 gp national champ and a current top street race rider , we used to have something we called the newbie curse. Now don't think we rode dangerously or at breakneck illegal speeds everywhere because we didn't , but we all enjoyed the hills and rode the corners quickly but completely controlled and what we felt was safely. But generally it was that any new riders that joined us often had an off within the first three rides with us trying to ride beyond their safe skill set. Including I might add the current top street racer...who binned twice in those three rides. Hence the newbie curse. It got to the point several people would stay back with newbies on our rides to keep an eye on them and take any perceived pressure off them to keep up. 
 And as previously mentioned we wouldn't ride with people we thought were a danger to themselves or other people and there were a few of those about.
 And from my experience riders are slower when trying to get the knee down rather than letting it happen naturally but they don't seem to understand that.

----------


## 308

I like two wheels and I like fast on NZ roads - perhaps y'all may wish to see Mr Jay Lawrence showing the way?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KubGVzd64rg

I've never met the guy but holy fuck this is good

----------


## Ftx325

I used to work with him. Very nice guy and very very fast.

----------


## timattalon

> You want the coolest bike with the biggest torque and the shittiest handling?...boss hoss v8 ... Fck yeah, I want one...
> 
> Attachment 150889
> 
> Harley?  Girls bikes...


The fellow that makes Briford Trailers was importing them I think....

I remember being involved with speedway many years ago (I ran the club BBQ but did not race....) and when the bikes ran it was interesting. There would be Japanese bikes and Hogs. One of the rules was no brakes(?) or no gears(?) anyway, if the hog got out in front then while it was slower up the straight away as soon as it got to the corner it would out accelerate the japanese 4 cylinders then stay in front on the corner slow down and boom out of the corner. The japs would not keep up with the acceleration. But if the Japa bikes got out in front they just stayed fast and the Hogs would never catch up. Different horses for different courses. 

I like both, but the one thing I find determines what I buy is the price. I simply get more bang for my buck from japanese.....Anyone have a cheap 4 cylinder 250cc-400cc crotch rocket near Chch??????

----------


## john m

Finnwolf how do you find the RE after the Harley ?

----------


## Finnwolf

> Finnwolf how do you find the RE after the Harley ?


I can’t find it, it hasn’t arrived!

Now I’ve finished being a smart-arse.... on the test bike ride I found it was almost a scooter in comparison to the Electraglide Classic bulk.
It did go well, still pulled on an uphill in 6th gear. 
The indicators took a bit of getting use to as the Harley ones self cancelled and the right hand indicator/left hand indicator switches were at the respective hand grips, whereas the RE has then on the one switch.  
Having six speeds will be handy as while the RE pulled better than I thought it would my Harley had enough torque at low revs to tow start a bulldozer, rarely had to drop a gear to overtake, it spoilt me in that respect.
The Harley was not quite new enough to have ABS but the RE has it. ( had smoke coming of the front tyre of my HD Dyna T-Sport one day when avoiding a lamb that ran out on the road - ABS would have been handy!)

At the end of the day it’s horses for courses and the RE put a smile on my face, in the test ride it pretty much ticked all the boxes - went well, felt nimble/handled well, gearbox felt good, had a nice classic style.
(and the centre-stand will be a handy thing)

For a LAMS bike it actually pulled not too bad. :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> I can’t find it, it hasn’t arrived!
> 
> Now I’ve finished being a smart-arse.... on the test bike ride I found it was almost a scooter in comparison to the Electraglide Classic bulk.
> It did go well, still pulled on an uphill in 6th gear. 
> The indicators took a bit of getting use to as the Harley ones self cancelled and the right hand indicator/left hand indicator switches were at the respective hand grips, whereas the RE has then on the one switch.  
> Having six speeds will be handy as while the RE pulled better than I thought it would my Harley had enough torque at low revs to tow start a bulldozer, rarely had to drop a gear to overtake, it spoilt me in that respect.
> The Harley was not quite new enough to have ABS but the RE has it. ( had smoke coming of the front tyre of my HD Dyna T-Sport one day when avoiding a lamb that ran out on the road - ABS would have been handy!)
> 
> At the end of the day it’s horses for courses and the RE put a smile on my face, in the test ride it pretty much ticked all the boxes - went well, felt nimble/handled well, gearbox felt good, had a nice classic style.
> ...


I am loving my RE Himalayan. Looking very closely at the twins too. They look the bees knees....

----------


## rugerman

I must say I do like the look of the Royal Enfield. I think the guy who imports them is over Taranaki way so was thinking of going over for a test ride one day. How was the seat for comfort Finnwolf ?  I can't decide if I should sell the Bandit and buy 1 or just buy 1 and keep the Bandit. I do like the torque of the Bandit, in 6th gear at 100mk/h just twist the throttle to overtake any tintop with ease. No chopping down like I had to on my CBR1000.

Oh how does the Himalayan go Tim. That was the model I was looking at a while ago

----------


## Finnwolf

> I must say I do like the look of the Royal Enfield. I think the guy who imports them is over Taranaki way so was thinking of going over for a test ride one day. How was the seat for comfort Finnwolf ?  I can't decide if I should sell the Bandit and buy 1 or just buy 1 and keep the Bandit. I do like the torque of the Bandit, in 6th gear at 100mk/h just twist the throttle to overtake any tintop with ease. No chopping down like I had to on my CBR1000.
> 
> Oh how does the Himalayan go Tim. That was the model I was looking at a while ago


Definitely go for a test ride - but DONT expect anything like the performance of your other two bikes mentioned!

Seat, I didn’t ride for long enough but I doubt it would be comfortable for much more than two- three hours non-stop, who knows...

----------


## timattalon

> I must say I do like the look of the Royal Enfield. I think the guy who imports them is over Taranaki way so was thinking of going over for a test ride one day. How was the seat for comfort Finnwolf ?  I can't decide if I should sell the Bandit and buy 1 or just buy 1 and keep the Bandit. I do like the torque of the Bandit, in 6th gear at 100mk/h just twist the throttle to overtake any tintop with ease. No chopping down like I had to on my CBR1000.
> 
> Oh how does the Himalayan go Tim. That was the model I was looking at a while ago


If you are highway hauling, the Himalayan is not for you. 90km max is realistic, possibly closer to 80 for extended periods. Redline should see it reach 120 but I have never even tried that with mine. It feels better at slower speeds. More like its comfortable rather than working. In all honesty for the dodgy roads (or tracks(?)) they are built for speed is not really an issue. They handle terrain well and run on the smell of an oily rag. The 15 litre tank will get me over 350km comfortably. The newer one may even be better at both speed and economy with the shift to Fuel injection. Very practical. I use mine as my daily to get to and from work as I have a nearly 40km commute, most of it on 80km roads making it well suited for it. And at $7500 brand new they are not an expensive bike. Mine has the fancy trekker panniers and a givi topbox just to finish the ensemble off...


   @rugerman what size bandit do you have? I was thinking about something like that in the stable next to the Virago and the RE. That or the V Strom though I was preferring to stay under 600cc.
 @Finnwolf I found mine pretty good from Chch to Blenheim recently. Timewise it was a longer trip as I sat mostly around 80km letting stuff past as soon as I could. You can also get an after market touring seat, along with a myriad of other bits and bobs for them. And most of it is pretty good value. The Panniers were on the dear side but they are Givi Trekker side boxes fitted with RE racks for RE which is why they are dearer, but ironically Givi trekkers are dearer still......

----------


## Ftx325

I was servicing the enfields for a while and must admit found them very , ummm , shall we say pedestrian in the power delivery in the early models. Not saying that is a bad thing necessarily. I seriously considered one in the cafe racer style when photos were first released as the look really does it for me. Then one came in for a service and I rode it. I was unfortunately disappointed again with power and never bought one. Now just to clarify I always have had classic triumphs along with my sports bikes including 500 from late 60 early 70's and don't expect much from the older machines but was still underwhelmed by the cafe racer.
So basically ride one first before selling the more powerful machine just in case it's not quite what you were expecting.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I was servicing the enfields for a while and must admit found them very , ummm , shall we say pedestrian in the power delivery in the early models. Not saying that is a bad thing necessarily. I seriously considered one in the cafe racer style when photos were first released as the look really does it for me. Then one came in for a service and I rode it. I was unfortunately disappointed again with power and never bought one. Now just to clarify I always have had classic triumphs along with my sports bikes including 500 from late 60 early 70's and don't expect much from the older machines but was still underwhelmed by the cafe racer.
> So basically ride one first before selling the more powerful machine just in case it's not quite what you were expecting.


What year was the cafe racer RE?

----------


## Shearer

Once you've had power it is hard to "step down". I am always disappointed when I get on my KLE500 after riding my KTMs.

----------


## outlander

> I was servicing the enfields for a while and must admit found them very , ummm , shall we say pedestrian in the power delivery in the early models. Not saying that is a bad thing necessarily. I seriously considered one in the cafe racer style when photos were first released as the look really does it for me. Then one came in for a service and I rode it. I was unfortunately disappointed again with power and never bought one. Now just to clarify I always have had classic triumphs along with my sports bikes including 500 from late 60 early 70's and don't expect much from the older machines but was still underwhelmed by the cafe racer.
> So basically ride one first before selling the more powerful machine just in case it's not quite what you were expecting.


That's informative. So, the cafe racer RE bike is less inspiring, performance wise than a 60s/70s Bonny 650? That would definitely sum it up for me.

----------


## outlander

> Once you've had power it is hard to "step down". I am always disappointed when I get on my KLE500 after riding my KTMs.


Perhaps, it's something an experienced bike rider should expect from an entirely different bike, technology and age. Enjoy them all, I say  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

> Perhaps, it's something an experienced bike rider should expect from an entirely different bike, technology and age. Enjoy them all, I say


Fair enough. But I'm sure I'd enjoy it more with another 40 Hp. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

Use to work with a couple of bikers,they reckn the only guys pleased with Harleys was the guys who owned a bike repair shop.Harley owners were their biggest customers.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Use to work with a couple of bikers,they reckn the only guys pleased with Harleys was the guys who owned a bike repair shop.Harley owners were their biggest customers.


What century was that??

Mind you, NZ has the largest Harley ownership per capita last time I checked.

----------


## Ftx325

> That's informative. So, the cafe racer RE bike is less inspiring, performance wise than a 60s/70s Bonny 650? That would definitely sum it up for me.


It was a 350 if I remember correctly...a red one in all the photos and that I rode...around 3-4 yrs ago maybe. Carb model not injected.
And I found compared to my 500 triumph's it was underwhelming... not the 650. I will try and find a pic of model I mean...

----------


## outlander

> Use to work with a couple of bikers,they reckn the only guys pleased with Harleys was the guys who owned a bike repair shop.Harley owners were their biggest customers.


I've been around a few Harley riders, with the more recent ( 1990- 2020 year) bikes, the mechanical inaptitude is astounding. Adjusting a headlight to an oil change and identifying a leaking fork seal, is pure rocket science.

----------


## outlander

> It was a 350 if I remember correctly...a red one in all the photos and that I rode...around 3-4 yrs ago maybe. Carb model not injected.
> And I found compared to my 500 triumph's it was underwhelming... not the 650. I will try and find a pic of model I mean...


Aah... okay.

----------


## Ftx325

> It was a 350 if I remember correctly...a red one in all the photos and that I rode...around 3-4 yrs ago maybe. Carb model not injected.
> And I found compared to my 500 triumph's it was underwhelming... not the 650. I will try and find a pic of model I mean...


Ok I found it...it was a continental gt...and they're a 500 not a 350 which kinda tells you about the power output. If you wear the classic white scarf around your neck flapping in breeze you're going to need to poke a strong wire through the seam so it LOOKS like it's flapping in the breeze
..lol.....




Beautiful bike though. And please don't take me as bashing royal enfields as I am not. Just wasn't what I hoped for performance wise even with low expectations to begin with.

There you go @outlander 

Ohh , just looking at that pic makes me want to get one just to park in the lounge and polish...(the bike I mean... obviously)
 But don't take my word for it , just ride before you buy.

----------


## outlander

> Ok I found it...it was a continental gt...and they're a 500 not a 350 which kinda tells you about the power output. If you wear the classic white scarf around your neck flapping in breeze you're going to need to poke a strong wire through the seam so it LOOKS like it's flapping in the breeze
> ..lol.....
> 
> Attachment 151151
> 
> 
> Beautiful bike though. And please don't take me as bashing royal enfields as I am not. Just wasn't what I hoped for performance wise even with low expectations to begin with.
> 
> There you go @outlander 
> ...


The X-ray guy that photographed my epic injury to my knee, ( caused by a chinese 110cc midget bike) had just bought one. He seemed well happy with it, but I still wondered just how well it went. Thanks for the impression.

----------


## Ftx325

> The X-ray guy that photographed my epic injury to my knee, ( caused by a chinese 110cc midget bike) had just bought one. He seemed well happy with it, but I still wondered just how well it went. Thanks for the impression.


From my rides on the various earlier versions they're not built for the open road speeds. As mentioned 80 is a comfortable cruise speed but it takes a we bit of room to get there.
But again... just ride one first and make your own decisions. I know they are a well loved and popular machine and you may find you love them too... just don't expect to drag off any...ummm ... well...anything at all....at the traffic lights.    :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> From my rides on the various earlier versions they're not built for the open road speeds. As mentioned 80 is a comfortable cruise speed but it takes a we bit of room to get there.
> But again... just ride one first and make your own decisions. I know they are a well loved and popular machine and you may find you love them too... just don't expect to drag off any...ummm ... well...anything at all....at the traffic lights.


As a morbid and perhaps irrelevant piece of info, a lifelong friend of mine in Africa, had a BMW car do a U turn in the road. He hit it at 80 km/h on a 350 Royal. Changed his appearance and took more than a year to walk again. Take care out there, even if it is a Royal Enfield.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Ok I found it...it was a continental gt...and they're a 500 not a 350 which kinda tells you about the power output. If you wear the classic white scarf around your neck flapping in breeze you're going to need to poke a strong wire through the seam so it LOOKS like it's flapping in the breeze
> ..lol.....
> 
> Attachment 151151
> 
> 
> Beautiful bike though. And please don't take me as bashing royal enfields as I am not. Just wasn't what I hoped for performance wise even with low expectations to begin with.
> 
> There you go @outlander 
> ...



The Interceptor GT I test rode was a 650 twin, had bigger bore mufflers fitted, I didnt think it was terribly underpowered and sounded great.

----------


## Shearer

> From my rides on the various earlier versions they're not built for the open road speeds. As mentioned 80 is a comfortable cruise speed but it takes a we bit of room to get there.
> But again... just ride one first and make your own decisions. I know they are a well loved and popular machine and you may find you love them too... just don't expect to drag off any...ummm ... well...anything at all....at the traffic lights.


Only doing 80km/h on a road bike is not only dangerous it is a bloody crime. I hired a 110cc scooter in Tauranga earlier this year (for a job I was doing) and that could do 100km/h over the bridge. I got a flat tyre on it and they gave me a 50cc as a replacement while it was getting fixed and I felt like a sitting target not being able to keep up with the other traffic. I put that in the shed and borrowed the bosses car for the weekend (just happened to be an Audi S6 :Have A Nice Day: )

----------


## Ftx325

they make a 650 version now.. might be worth looking into @outlander...





Another beautiful machine...

----------


## Ftx325

> The Interceptor GT I test rode was a 650 twin, had bigger bore mufflers fitted, I didn’t think it was terribly underpowered and sounded great.


I haven't had the pleasure of seeing or riding the newer bikes as I am not mechanicing anymore. But if the opportunity arises I certainly would like to... but it's the 1200 trumpy thruxton that gives me the biggest goosebumps and next bike for me if I return to ownership of a bike. I think with the top fairing fitted that they are gorgeous to look at and enough power to be a bit exciting to ride should the mood take you.




Ooohhh  yeeaaahh !!!!

----------


## timattalon

> I haven't had the pleasure of seeing or riding the newer bikes as I am not mechanicing anymore. But if the opportunity arises I certainly would like to... but it's the 1200 trumpy thruxton that gives me the biggest goosebumps and next bike for me if I return to ownership of a bike. I think with the top fairing fitted that they are gorgeous to look at and enough power to be a bit exciting to ride should the mood take you.
> 
> 
> Attachment 151160
> 
> Ooohhh  yeeaaahh !!!!


That looks as good as the Honda GB400 of years gone by...love that look. (I know others looked like that before the Honda, but our neighbour had the honda and that is what started my interest in classic bike styling....Up until then I was all about the plastic aero japanese fast 4s .....

----------


## XR500

Yum! Instantly reminds me of my 1972 Norton Commando 750. Beautiful looking bike and was one sweet handler. But had a lot in common with a jet turbine engine, in that it appeared to be lubed with a total loss oil system!!!

And for those of you who have never been blessed owning a non counter-balanced bike, it had this cute knack of walking across the lounge on its centerstand when at idle (yes, my flatmates and I used to keep our Norton, two triumph bonneyvilles and one Laverda in our flat lounge. Were highly floggable way back then. More so now I imagine.

----------


## outlander

> they make a 650 version now.. might be worth looking into @outlander...
> 
> 
> Attachment 151157
> 
> 
> Another beautiful machine...


That model really is a fine looking motorbike.

----------


## outlander

> I haven't had the pleasure of seeing or riding the newer bikes as I am not mechanicing anymore. But if the opportunity arises I certainly would like to... but it's the 1200 trumpy thruxton that gives me the biggest goosebumps and next bike for me if I return to ownership of a bike. I think with the top fairing fitted that they are gorgeous to look at and enough power to be a bit exciting to ride should the mood take you.
> 
> 
> Attachment 151160
> 
> Ooohhh  yeeaaahh !!!!


Complete with fake Amal carbs :O._Injection is the way forward though.

----------


## Ftx325

Yep ... they have gone to great lengths to make the injector body look like an old carb to complete the look. good spotting @outlander ... i'm impressed... most don't notice or wouldn't no the difference. 
Kudo's to triumph too I reckon for doing what is really probably completely uneccessary and probably also a lot of extra work in design and manufacture to try and keep the bike a bit more traditional looking

----------


## rugerman

Cheers for the info Finnwolf  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks Tim, I would be commuting to work on it which is about 30km on 100km/h roads. I'm definitely not keen on getting monstered by cars up ya arse. I do like the price on them and the lighter weight. My Bandit is a 1250 so very heavy but more power than you need. Before I bought it I tried the 650 but had to ring it's tits off to get up to speed and the motor sounded like it was revving pretty high at 100km/h. 
I've got a DR200 which I have ridden on the road, but it's a bit small for commuting on. I was thinking of making it road legal but don't think it would fit the bill as a commuter. I can afford to get a Royal Enfield and keep the Bandit but  I've already got a few toys I hardly use and the servicing and rego/wof are a pain in the arse to keep up to date.
Ah first world problems aye  :Have A Nice Day: 





> If you are highway hauling, the Himalayan is not for you. 90km max is realistic, possibly closer to 80 for extended periods. Redline should see it reach 120 but I have never even tried that with mine. It feels better at slower speeds. More like its comfortable rather than working. In all honesty for the dodgy roads (or tracks(?)) they are built for speed is not really an issue. They handle terrain well and run on the smell of an oily rag. The 15 litre tank will get me over 350km comfortably. The newer one may even be better at both speed and economy with the shift to Fuel injection. Very practical. I use mine as my daily to get to and from work as I have a nearly 40km commute, most of it on 80km roads making it well suited for it. And at $7500 brand new they are not an expensive bike. Mine has the fancy trekker panniers and a givi topbox just to finish the ensemble off...
> 
> 
>    @rugerman what size bandit do you have? I was thinking about something like that in the stable next to the Virago and the RE. That or the V Strom though I was preferring to stay under 600cc.
>  @Finnwolf I found mine pretty good from Chch to Blenheim recently. Timewise it was a longer trip as I sat mostly around 80km letting stuff past as soon as I could. You can also get an after market touring seat, along with a myriad of other bits and bobs for them. And most of it is pretty good value. The Panniers were on the dear side but they are Givi Trekker side boxes fitted with RE racks for RE which is why they are dearer, but ironically Givi trekkers are dearer still......

----------


## gonetropo

how to add horsepower to a harley

----------


## Finnwolf

I noticed on my RE 650 GT test ride the revs at 100kph was on the 4,000rpm mark, higher than I was used to after Harleys!

----------


## timattalon

> Cheers for the info Finnwolf 
> 
> Thanks Tim, I would be commuting to work on it which is about 30km on 100km/h roads. I'm definitely not keen on getting monstered by cars up ya arse. I do like the price on them and the lighter weight. My Bandit is a 1250 so very heavy but more power than you need. Before I bought it I tried the 650 but had to ring it's tits off to get up to speed and the motor sounded like it was revving pretty high at 100km/h. 
> I've got a DR200 which I have ridden on the road, but it's a bit small for commuting on. I was thinking of making it road legal but don't think it would fit the bill as a commuter. I can afford to get a Royal Enfield and keep the Bandit but  I've already got a few toys I hardly use and the servicing and rego/wof are a pain in the arse to keep up to date.
> Ah first world problems aye


 @rugerman  Yeah, I hear ya, the Himalayan is not made for long runs on well made roads. It is made for long runs on low quality roads and tracks- that it does better than anything I have ridden before. It could be worth looking at the DR650 currently going out at just $700 more than the Himalayan. None of the classy looks of the RE but would do what you are doing....The Benelli TRX looks the biz and is a 500cc twin but is a different look altogether..

----------


## timattalon

> thats low on my wifes 320 its just under 7000rpm at a genuine 100km/h 110 on the speedo.


My old GSXR250 had an idle of around 3000rpm, 100 was around 9000 rpm but never fear redline was at 16500rom....It sounded fantastic four a 4 cylinder. You sounded like you were speeding when you were sitting at the lights....



I wish I could find one again....The new ones are singles and for the last 25 years they have been twins...speak about taking the fun away..  BUT to give Suzuki credit where it is due, the GSXR250 was $5995 new in 1990-1991 and the GSX250 in 2020 now is priced at $5000 new. Dropped from 4 moths wages in '91 to a little over 1 months wages now. Pretty fair really.

----------


## outlander

> @rugerman  Yeah, I hear ya, the Himalayan is not made for long runs on well made roads. It is made for long runs on low quality roads and tracks- that it does better than anything I have ridden before. It could be worth looking at the DR650 currently going out at just $700 more than the Himalayan. None of the classy looks of the RE but would do what you are doing....The Benelli TRX looks the biz and is a 500cc twin but is a different look altogether..


It would be difficult to fault the old rock steady and moderately priced DR650. Parts are plentiful in many countries and they can run on molasses/paraffin  :Grin:  if so required. I'm sure the suspension would be an improvement on the Himalayan too.

----------


## Finnwolf

> My old GSXR250 had an idle of around 3000rpm, 100 was around 9000 rpm but never fear redline was at 16500rom....It sounded fantastic four a 4 cylinder. You sounded like you were speeding when you were sitting at the lights....
> 
> Attachment 151186
> 
> .



That explains the lack of power on Harleys - they don’t rev enough! :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> I noticed on my RE 650 GT test ride the revs at 100kph was on the 4,000rpm mark, higher than I was used to after Harleys!


What dose your average Harley rev to?

----------


## Finnwolf

> What dose your average Harley rev to?


I THINK the rev limiter comes in at 6,500rpm. (Going on memory here)

Also from memory 100kph came in at 2,850rpm.

----------


## mudgripz

RE Interceptor has about 46hp?  That's ok for an old school 650 twin - similar to the trumpys of 50s-60s eg a Triumph Trophy. Top speed for RE suggested to be about 105-110mph or around 170-175ks - again similar. That's definitely enough to have a very enjoyable road cruise experience.  Might go look at one...

I personally do not want a 300kph bike for road use.  Track yes, road no. Worked in a hospital many moons ago before university and the accident damage you see is pretty terrible. No thanks. Good to keep it sensible and safe..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ftx325

> That explains the lack of power on Harleys - they don’t rev enough!


actually you are not far wrong there... horse power is a measurement of torque output x revs basically.... and of course the speed an engine spins up also has an affect. hence light weight flywheels on modern sports engines. I dare say a harley probably runs a heavy flywheel which wouldn't help

----------


## rugerman

Yeah I was thinking of a DR650 since they are pretty cheap new. It's the narrow seat that doesn't appeal.

My Bandit does 3000rpm at 100km/h and has a heap of toque when ya twist the throttle at that speed.  




> It would be difficult to fault the old rock steady and moderately priced DR650. Parts are plentiful in many countries and they can run on molasses/paraffin  if so required. I'm sure the suspension would be an improvement on the Himalayan too.

----------


## timattalon

> It would be difficult to fault the old rock steady and moderately priced DR650. Parts are plentiful in many countries and they can run on molasses/paraffin  if so required. I'm sure the suspension would be an improvement on the Himalayan too.


I am not sure on that. That is like saying the suspension on a Rav 4 is not as good as the Hilux....The DR650 is a proper trail bike, where the Himalayan is a RTW bike. The suzuki is running more modern types of running gear, but for what its worth the Himalayan is a more comfortable ride

----------


## rewa

The Late , Robert Holden, rode a Harley 883 as his road-bike. He was often asked to explain why, and he just loved the sound, torque etc, of a bike that was only toddling along. He said he rode it for pleasure, and could still take in all the sights as he went. If it makes you happy....

----------


## Finnwolf

> The Late , Robert Holden, rode a Harley 883 as his road-bike. He was often asked to explain why, and he just loved the sound, torque etc, of a bike that was only toddling along. He said he rode it for pleasure, and could still take in all the sights as he went. If it makes you happy....


Your last few words sum things up perfectly - you’re not buying a motorbike to make other people happy, likewise you aren’t buying one to make yourself miserable.

Some people don’t seem to be aware of that....

----------


## outlander

> I am not sure on that. That is like saying the suspension on a Rav 4 is not as good as the Hilux....The DR650 is a proper trail bike, where the Himalayan is a RTW bike. The suzuki is running more modern types of running gear, but for what its worth the Himalayan is a more comfortable ride


I bow to your superior knowledge on Toyotas and Himalayans. The Suzuki DR 650 is an adventure old school bike, developed as a replacement for the DR600 in 1990. They are well proven Round The World bikes too.

----------


## Ftx325

Nothing wrong with the DR series bikes. Those 650 and the 350 engines are generally super reliable and I know the 350 can take an absolute pounding then call you a pussy and demand you stop riding like a girl.... great bikes and I'm not a big Suzy fan generally speaking. Most of their motors are good but can cost cut in other areas such as suspension if in direct competition with a different manufacturer so they come in cheaper on the showroom floor in comparison. Some of the bandit models the rear shock needs rebuild after 30 thou km

----------


## outlander

> Nothing wrong with the DR series bikes. Those 650 and the 350 engines are generally super reliable and I know the 350 can take an absolute pounding then call you a pussy and demand you stop riding like a girl.... great bikes and I'm not a big Suzy fan generally speaking. Most of their motors are good but can cost cut in other areas such as suspension if in direct competition with a different manufacturer so they come in cheaper on the showroom floor in comparison. Some of the bandit models the rear shock needs rebuild after 30 thou km


Value for money the DR series.  The early XL/XR motors ran their camshafts straight in the head ( no bearings) and caused much spending of beer money. The old Pro Link seemed plusher than the Suzuki Full Floater I thought. All water under the bridge now though.

----------


## rugerman

Sounds like Honda got those models pretty wrong then. Xl was a bit more of a road going version I think, and the XR was a bit more off road. Used to steal the bosses XR250 and go for a hoon when he was in town, and blat down a gravel road out in Karaka when I was 15 on my first farm job. There was a guy who ran a shop out of a double garage. Used to ride back to the farm with chips and chocolate crammed down the front of my jumper.   




> Value for money the DR series.  The early *XL/XR motors* ran their camshafts straight in the head ( no bearings) and caused much spending of beer money. The old Pro Link seemed plusher than the Suzuki Full Floater I thought. All water under the bridge now though.

----------


## timattalon

> I bow to your superior knowledge on Toyotas and Himalayans. The Suzuki DR 650 is an adventure old school bike, developed as a replacement for the DR600 in 1990. They are well proven Round The World bikes too.


 @outlander please dont take me wrong, the DRs are a very good bike too. I used to have a DR250s and my brother rode a DR200 back in the day. And correct, the DR will make a great RTW as well. Its just that the DR and the Himalayan are very different set ups. They do different things and are designed for different styles. They are both 2 wheelers and both are capable of providing many hours of enjoyment...

----------


## Ftx325

> but i can buy a bike to make the neighbour unhappy.


Harley with open pipes it is then.....

----------


## 257weatherby

> Harley with open pipes it is then.....


A long time ago, way in the distant past, my road bike was a 996 SPS, the exhausts worked rather well, I may have been guilty of doing laps of the underground carpark at Countdown to see which car alarm sounds I liked the best....... wife was on the back at the time, might have been scolding me for being juvenile, but I couldn't hear her - felt the punch in the kidney though....

Impossible to sneak up on the house, whole damn street knew I'd arrived.

----------


## Ftx325

same with my crossplane R1 with race system... used to pull the clutch and idle past any cops so as not to attract attention. the missus reckoned she could hear me coming along the motorway about 2 k away , although i think that may have been a bit of an exaggeration . When I first fitted the pipes at work and fired it up everyone came running with their cell phones out and we had a rev up recording session , they all wanted it for the ringtone on their phones...lol. oh what a glorious noise. it was loud but sounded so good no one ever actually complained... it was always " give it a rev mate " ...

----------


## XR500

Shorty megaphones on the old Norton Commando: impossible to  go easy on the throttle :Grin:

----------


## mudgripz

We had a bunch of XR Hondas in the last 10 years or so - for playing offroad here in Canterbury.  An old 83? XR200 which was given to me, an XR400, and a little XR125. All went well and proved reliable - though they were not worked too hard...

----------


## timattalon

> A long time ago, way in the distant past, my road bike was a 996 SPS, the exhausts worked rather well, I may have been guilty of doing laps of the underground carpark at Countdown to see which car alarm sounds I liked the best....... wife was on the back at the time, might have been scolding me for being juvenile, but I couldn't hear her - felt the punch in the kidney though....
> 
> Impossible to sneak up on the house, whole damn street knew I'd arrived.


I had a similar experience but not with the noise....We (Wife and I) were riding and had a mate of mine on his bike with us. We were travelling up a long straight on the way home after a week away. He ripped past me   and I thought "no you didn't..." so I passed him and thus we started to ride down that straight much faster than usual...at one point my wife on the back starts poking me in the ribs to "slow the F__K down...." and I glance at the dash to see the bike sitting just n redline at 7000 rpm and doing about 180kph...I had never taken it that fast (before or since) but it revved and ran much better than I thought it would. Anyway I slowed down to the speed limit noticed I was still revving at 4500rpm so changed from 4th to 5th.......

Took near a week for the bruises under the ribs to go away....wifey had a bit of power behind those jabs......

----------


## Ftx325

A large chunk of the reason why I got the missus her own bike.

----------


## gadgetman

All the Harley's have potential. The higher the cliff the more potential.  :Grin: 

Hog rindin' fools.

----------


## Ftx325

> All the Harley's have potential. The higher the cliff the more potential.



would certainly improve acceleration , and braking when they reached the bottom ... probably wouldn't help the handling though    :Wink:

----------


## mudgripz

Now now girls...

Have to admit if one of my sons/sons in law (25-35 yrs) called in with a new Hayabusa/Duke etc and told me he was into GP racing on way to Akaroa, with people falling off regularly etc, I would back my bloody truck straight over it and save the wives and family some grief.   :Have A Nice Day:   I would rather they arrive on a cruiser like Harley than something that would encourage track antics on the road and prompt visits to Ward 6...

Kawasaki KLR650 also a long term adventure/tourer bike. Pretty much unchanged from1987-2007, then few mods through to 2018. Don't know this bike but like the DR650 these dual purpose tourers do have their own following..

----------


## csmiffy

> Now now girls...
> 
> Have to admit if one of my sons/sons in law (25-35 yrs) called in with a new Hayabusa/Duke etc and told me he was into GP racing on way to Akaroa, with people falling off regularly etc, I would back my bloody truck straight over it and save the wives and family some grief.    I would rather they arrive on a cruiser like Harley than something that would encourage track antics on the road and prompt visits to Ward 6...
> 
> Kawasaki KLR650 also a long term adventure/tourer bike. Pretty much unchanged from1987-2007, then few mods through to 2018. Don't know this bike but like the DR650 these dual purpose tourers do have their own following..


I have a 2011 klr650. 32l safari tanks
Road tyres/rims on it now but have the knobblies.
Seat could do with a little better padding though

----------


## rugerman

Well 22 pages and we still haven't got any more power out of a Harley. I blame 5G  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mudgripz

I like the look of the new Indian motorcycles, and they seem to have reasonable hp for big old thumpers.  Their FTR 1200 is an interesting looking bike and has 123hp, and the base Indian Scout produces 100hp. That's enough to move it quite well.  Anyone ridden them - I have no idea if they're reliable:

https://www.indianmotorcycle.com/en-us/motorcycles/

https://www.indianmotorcycle.com/en-us/ftr1200-s/

----------


## Finnwolf

> I like the look of the new Indian motorcycles, and they seem to have reasonable hp for big old thumpers.  Their FTR 1200 is an interesting looking bike and has 123hp, and the base Indian Scout produces 100hp. That's enough to move it quite well.  Anyone ridden them - I have no idea if they're reliable:
> 
> https://www.indianmotorcycle.com/en-us/motorcycles/
> 
> 
> https://www.indianmotorcycle.com/en-us/ftr1200-s/


They’re fairly strong encyclopedic but have a good rep from what I’ve heard.

----------


## Ben-tard

I haven't ridden one had a good look at a couple in the showroom and they do look really well made

----------


## rugerman

That FTR Indian looks pretty good. I like the upright riding position. My wrists and neck can't handle the race position anymore

----------


## mudgripz

Stayed up way too late last night looking at reviews, and then comparisons of Indian v Harley. I think all of the reviewers came down for the Indians - more modern tech, more power over base models, better performance etc. Harley remains as biggest selling american V-twin thumper, but Indian a very real alternative. Indian does alot of flat-track racing in US and that tech has improved their road bikes with several reviews commenting these things perform well for a heavyweight twin, and with handling that is actually quite good.  

The 123hp Indian FTR1200 model is a strong performer for its 230kg weight with 3.4 seconds to 100kph, 7.3 secs to 160kph, and 11 second quarter at 119mph. That's alot quicker than most sportscars - unlike Harley.  The Harley V-Rod produces up to 125hp stock but weighs round 304kg - and that's alot of metal to move. The Indian FTR 1200cc comfortably beat the 1800cc Harley in sprints.  

Harley will remain the best seller for foreseeable future for big american twin fans - people certainly enjoy them.  But if buying I'd definitely be trying out the Indian.  Its almost like a hybrid - as though an engineer from Ducati went over and did some redesigning...  

Cameron - easy way to get more power from yr 'Harley' might be flog it and play with an Indian!!  Shearer - that KTM 790 Duke looks the goods - much lighter and apparently with excellent handling. We are spoiled for choice these days with big road bikes - some great machinery to choose from.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5XtYqNpLSY

----------


## Finnwolf

It might surprise some but a lot of people buy Harleys just to ride, not to drag race, not to do the Coromandel loop in the fastest time.

Same as some people use muzzle-loaders to hunt

But the expression’if I have to explain you wouldn’t understand’ comes to mind.

----------


## Shearer

> Stayed up way too late last night looking at reviews, and then comparisons of Indian v Harley. I think all of the reviewers came down for the Indians - more modern tech, more power over base models, better performance etc. Harley remains as biggest selling american V-twin thumper, but Indian a very real alternative. Indian does alot of flat-track racing in US and that tech has improved their road bikes with several reviews commenting these things perform well for a heavyweight twin, and with handling that is actually quite good.  
> 
> The 123hp Indian FTR1200 model is a strong performer for its 230kg weight with 3.4 seconds to 100kph, 7.3 secs to 160kph, and 11 second quarter at 119mph. That's alot quicker than most sportscars - unlike Harley.  The Harley V-Rod produces up to 125hp stock but weighs round 304kg - and that's alot of metal to move. The Indian FTR 1200cc comfortably beat the 1800cc Harley in sprints.  
> 
> Harley will remain the best seller for foreseeable future for big american twin fans - people certainly enjoy them.  But if buying I'd definitely be trying out the Indian.  Its almost like a hybrid - as though an engineer from Ducati went over and did some redesigning...  
> 
> Cameron - easy way to get more power from yr 'Harley' might be flog it and play with an Indian!!  Shearer - that KTM 790 Duke looks the goods - much lighter and apparently with excellent handling. We are spoiled for choice these days with big road bikes - some great machinery to choose from.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5XtYqNpLSY


I have seen the FTR on runout so the price is pretty good too.

----------


## Shearer

> It might surprise some but a lot of people buy Harleys just to ride, not to drag race, not to do the Coromandel loop in the fastest time.
> 
> Same as some people use muzzle-loaders to hunt
> 
> But the expression’if I have to explain you wouldn’t understand’ comes to mind.


It's easy to explain. It's all about the image and looking cool because there is nothing a Harley does that some other bike doesn't do better.

----------


## Ftx325

> But the expression’if I have to explain you wouldn’t understand’ comes to mind.


Ah yes , that wee chestnut . what my mate used to constantly say to any questions regarding his harley. Even had the sticker with that quote on his locker door and used to just point at it....
almost sounds like the sort of thing a populist feminist would scream at you when there is no logical explanation   ...   :Grin:

----------


## mudgripz

Keen to try a Harley when opportunity arises ..  Plenty of people like em - good to check one out.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bazz61

> It's easy to explain. It's all about the image and looking cool because there is nothing a Harley does that some other bike doesn't do better.


you forgot to add that the straight pipe unbaffled sound they put out tells everyone.."hey look at me I've   just payed 30 plus grand for 70 hp"....

----------


## Huntertoo

You cant polish a turd, but you can put glitter on it .

----------


## Ftx325

> Well first you need the assless chaps so you can feel the full thrust and throb of the thing...


That sounds disconcertingly like the voice of experience @mimms2....

----------


## Finnwolf

Getting a lot of bites from those that wouldnt understand! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

> Getting a lot of bites from those that wouldn’t understand!


I've had one and still not sure I understand...  :Grin:

----------


## 308

> Getting a lot of bites from those that wouldnt understand!


It's not the inherent appeal, it's hearing some really loud noise which announces something that can't perform which appears silly

It's like when some tosser playing his doof doof shit really loud pulls up next to you at the lights in his 1982 Honda Civic - yes I know you're an eedjit but do you have to actively impinge upon my headspace  to announce you're a bit of a dick?

----------


## rewa

> Well first you need the assless chaps so you can feel the full thrust and throb of the thing...


That made me laugh.  A good mate took a bunch of friends to Amsterdam for his' bachelor-party' (from England). He lost all his mates but one after getting too trashed. They ended up in a bar full of guys wearing G-strings and chaps . Big, Gay, Dutch-Bikers. Somehow they got swept into the street with these guys, who proceeded to have an all-out fight with Police in full riot-gear. Somebody in a random shop, pulled them both inside and probably saved their ass. Only at that point, did they notice a large line-up of Harleys...So they DO, apparently (in Holland at least)   wear assless chaps

----------


## Shearer

I liked Southparks take on it. :Grin:

----------


## Shearer



----------


## LBD

Come on guys... they are not that bad.... nearly 63%  of all the Harleys ever built are still on the road...…

The other 37% made it home.... Boom boom....

----------


## outlander

> That made me laugh.  A good mate took a bunch of friends to Amsterdam for his' bachelor-party' (from England). He lost all his mates but one after getting too trashed. They ended up in a bar full of guys wearing G-strings and chaps . Big, Gay, Dutch-Bikers. Somehow they got swept into the street with these guys, who proceeded to have an all-out fight with Police in full riot-gear. Somebody in a random shop, pulled them both inside and probably saved their ass. Only at that point, did they notice a large line-up of Harleys...So they DO, apparently (in Holland at least)   wear assless chaps


'Saved their ass" ?!!!

----------


## Finnwolf

> That made me laugh.  A good mate took a bunch of friends to Amsterdam for his' bachelor-party' (from England). He lost all his mates but one after getting too trashed. They ended up in a bar full of guys wearing G-strings and chaps . Big, Gay, Dutch-Bikers. Somehow they got swept into the street with these guys, who proceeded to have an all-out fight with Police in full riot-gear. Somebody in a random shop, pulled them both inside and probably saved their ass. Only at that point, did they notice a large line-up of Harleys...So they DO, apparently (in Holland at least) wear assless chaps



‘Assless chaps’?

Is there any other kind?

All the chaps I see on Bonanza etc are sans asses...

----------


## rewa

> ‘Assless chaps’?
> 
> Is there any other kind?
> 
> All the chaps I see on Bonanza etc are sans asses...


Well.....normally....when chainsawing, for instance, I have jeans or shorts under mine, and not a Harley in-sight

----------


## Finnwolf

> Well.....normally....when chainsawing, for instance, I have jeans or shorts under mine, and not a Harley in-sight


I’m most concerned about the  ‘normally’  bit of your sentence, it indicates that possibly you at times wear nothing under your chaps...

----------


## outlander

> I’m most concerned about the  ‘normally’  bit of your sentence, it indicates that possibly you at times wear nothing under your chaps...


 It's never comfortable or advisable to wear nothing under your chaps, unless you're using a battery operated chainsaw.

----------


## Ftx325

I have just found a box of old photos of some of my old bikes. Will throw some pics up tonight....

----------


## Shearer

> I have just found a box of old photos of some of my old bikes. Will throw some pics up tonight....


Would love to see your left hand Ruger too.

----------


## Ftx325

Still trying to find the one and only pic I know exists of that rifle , but unfortunately it's buried somewhere in one of six apple boxes full of photos. So far only managed to sort through 2of the boxes in the last week. I found the pic of the first deer I mentioned but was taken the next morning on back of ute and rifle not in the pic. I could take a while to find it...if I ever do...

----------


## Ftx325

My old mans 68 bonnie (red) and my 500 daytona




And my 500 tiger...






Crap photos but they are photos of photos...so best I can do.

----------


## Ftx325

And the shovel sporty I built out of a box of bits and spent a small fortune on....

----------


## Ftx325

Now the t150 trident in various stages of building.... the black car in background is the 68 monaro I was building at the same time..









Lots of handmade parts inc forward controls , custom guard , seat , oil tank etc...

----------


## Ftx325

My Cb 750 k4 I think it was ... with 4 into 1 exhaust to release the extra power... And fzr 1000.... And the black bike is old mans vfr 750.... Note the triumph herald in the shed and my escort 1600 sport in driveway..

----------


## Ftx325

The Harris bonnie in various stages of rebuild from stripped frame....



The black bike in background of that pic is my r6 which I also raced occasionally.





The harris ended up with a Black and gold pinstripe paint job like the bonnie special but haven't found those pics yet.

----------


## Ftx325

More of the r6...the last pic in race trim...

----------


## Ftx325

XJ550 with black paint , swapped out front guard and fitted clip on bars after this pic taken..



Cbr400 rr with custom paint...



Daytona 955 again which I spent 40 hrs polishing rims and swingarm etc by hand...my fingers bled for days after that....

----------


## Ftx325

And rz350.... With the nearly finished monaro which had roll cage also fitted and the very worked Chev small block 412 ci engine before fitting. The rear rims were 15in by 15 inch...





The seat to the right and the board on the left which is on a pool table give some idea of the size/height of engine.

----------


## timattalon

> Stayed up way too late last night looking at reviews, and then comparisons of Indian v Harley. I think all of the reviewers came down for the Indians - more modern tech, more power over base models, better performance etc. Harley remains as biggest selling american V-twin thumper, but Indian a very real alternative. Indian does alot of flat-track racing in US and that tech has improved their road bikes with several reviews commenting these things perform well for a heavyweight twin, and with handling that is actually quite good.  
> 
> The 123hp Indian FTR1200 model is a strong performer for its 230kg weight with 3.4 seconds to 100kph, 7.3 secs to 160kph, and 11 second quarter at 119mph. That's alot quicker than most sportscars - unlike Harley.  The Harley V-Rod produces up to 125hp stock but weighs round 304kg - and that's alot of metal to move. The Indian FTR 1200cc comfortably beat the 1800cc Harley in sprints.  
> 
> Harley will remain the best seller for foreseeable future for big american twin fans - people certainly enjoy them.  But if buying I'd definitely be trying out the Indian.  Its almost like a hybrid - as though an engineer from Ducati went over and did some redesigning...  
> 
> Cameron - easy way to get more power from yr 'Harley' might be flog it and play with an Indian!!  Shearer - that KTM 790 Duke looks the goods - much lighter and apparently with excellent handling. We are spoiled for choice these days with big road bikes - some great machinery to choose from.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5XtYqNpLSY


My Bro had experience with indians and he rode Truimphs right up until his first indian...now he has had 3(?). I liked the look of the FTR too, but am a little wary of the plastic fuel tank under the seat up against the rear mudguard......but I would not say no if a option of a ride on one was offered

----------


## Finnwolf

> And the shovel sporty I built out of a box of bits and spent a small fortune on....
> 
> Attachment 151488
> 
> Attachment 151489


Very very close to a twin of the one I had - right down to the narrow bars, is it a ‘81?
Oh, Mine did have twin front discs.

----------


## mudgripz

I believe Indian has new models coming based on the FTR1200 platform. More low ride cruiser style etc but with the lighter weight and higher power of the FTR.  Worth a look when they come out..

Nice nice bikes there FTX...  I am surprised no-one has mentioned the Z1 900 Kwacka - that was another big leap forward in its day after the earlier milestone CB750F

----------


## Ftx325

I can't remember exactly but think it late 70's  
Was a long time ago when built it... probably 30 yrs around about...

----------


## Shearer

> I believe Indian has new models coming based on the FTR1200 platform. More low ride cruiser style etc but with the lighter weight and higher power of the FTR.  Worth a look when they come out..
> 
> Nice nice bikes there FTX...  I am surprised no-one has mentioned the *Z1 900 Kwacka* - that was another big leap forward in its day after the earlier milestone CB750F


The Z series is legendary. The retro Z900RS would be worth a look.
https://www.visordown.com/news/new-b...t-refresh-2020

----------


## mudgripz

That Kawasaki Z900RS looks AMAZING... make a beautiful cruiser. Always did.  

Be good if honda also produced a retro style CB750 with modern motor etc - that would be popular. Or perhaps a retro CB900?

----------


## outlander

> And the shovel sporty I built out of a box of bits and spent a small fortune on....
> 
> Attachment 151488
> 
> Attachment 151489


Nicely done. Small correction though, a 'shovel' is a different kettle of fish entirely. You had an an XLH Ironhead there and the year would have been after 1976, been a right disc brake bike. Like the Mikuni carb and electric foot. Wish mine had a button to push.

----------


## outlander

> Now the t150 trident in various stages of building.... the black car in background is the 68 monaro I was building at the same time..
> 
> Attachment 151490
> 
> Attachment 151491
> 
> Attachment 151492
> 
> Attachment 151493
> ...


I see mischief there...it's the first hardtail Trident I've ever seen.

----------


## outlander

> My Cb 750 k4 I think it was ... with 4 into 1 exhaust to release the extra power... And fzr 1000.... And the black bike is old mans vfr 750.... Note the triumph herald in the shed and my escort 1600 sport in driveway..
> 
> Attachment 151494
> 
> Attachment 151495
> 
> Attachment 151496


My 1974 Honda Four twisted it's camshaft in half. Still ran on two and got me the 100km home.

----------


## outlander

> XJ550 with black paint , swapped out front guard and fitted clip on bars after this pic taken..
> 
> Attachment 151502
> 
> Cbr400 rr with custom paint...
> 
> Attachment 151503
> 
> Daytona 955 again which I spent 40 hrs polishing rims and swingarm etc by hand...my fingers bled for days after that....
> ...


Those CBR400R front brakes were the dogs' dangles in 1992. I would have thought that after fitting clip ons to the 550, you'd have given more though about polishing the Trumpies wheels... :Grin:

----------


## outlander

> Very very close to a twin of the one I had - right down to the narrow bars, is it a ‘81?
> Oh, Mine did have twin front discs.


The twin discs appeared in 1978.

----------


## outlander

> I believe Indian has new models coming based on the FTR1200 platform. More low ride cruiser style etc but with the lighter weight and higher power of the FTR.  Worth a look when they come out..
> 
> Nice nice bikes there FTX...  I am surprised no-one has mentioned the Z1 900 Kwacka - that was another big leap forward in its day after the earlier milestone CB750F


The Z1 903 was a huge leap for mankind. I also had the KZ1000 in 1977 and the Z1 smoked it with it's bigger carbs and more pointy cam profile.

----------


## outlander

> That Kawasaki Z900RS looks AMAZING... make a beautiful cruiser. Always did.  
> 
> Be good if honda also produced a retro style CB750 with modern motor etc - that would be popular. Or perhaps a retro CB900?


Honda did a CB1100 retro in the early 90's and possibly a Jap import in 750. Wide rims, twin shock etc.

----------


## Finnwolf

> The twin discs appeared in 1978.



I was going by the battery location and the oil filler location, my iron head was an ‘81 and apart from that extra disc (which made for exciting panic stops!) looked identical to the pictured one.

----------


## Trout

> There isint a police car in the country that can hit the speeds youre talking about.
> 
> And you would have been charged with reckless driving in those circumstances, not given a ticket. Regardless of how lazy the cop was. Thats without getting into the fantasy where they said its obvious youre a good rider by the way youre driving
> 
> It just didnt happen.


There use to be police cars that would do that speed easily,down our way any how.Yrs ago our local copa was give a twin turbo suparoo,highly chipped.He was scare of it a bit till the local machanic took him for a drive in it on the canel road.The fire siren went one day and our copa was 3 doors up from me.Well that suparoo flu down our street.I thort wtf he will kill himself in it.He never did try it out flat but it wasn't governed,but the machanic said it would do 250-260 ks easily.

----------


## Ftx325

> Nicely done. Small correction though, a 'shovel' is a different kettle of fish entirely. You had an an XLH Ironhead there and the year would have been after 1976, been a right disc brake bike. Like the Mikuni carb and electric foot. Wish mine had a button to push.


All I know is that it was not a very inspiring bike to ride in my opinion and wished I hadn't swapped it for the bonnie cafe racer I was 90 per cent finished building but at the time I was made an offer I couldn't refuse for the cafe racer which included the harley in pieces and way too much cash.
 The cafe racer was oil in frame 750 with the english breadbox tank and a replica tailpiece with molded in side panels from the flat track harley. Race cams , big two into one headers with muffler underseat, hand made rearsets, drilled discs with japanese forks and twin disc brakes , the list goes on. Everything was modified or custom. Painted it a metallic gun metal grey and she was a beauty. Never even got to ride it ....

----------


## Ftx325

> I was going by the battery location and the oil filler location, my iron head was an ‘81 and apart from that extra disc (which made for exciting panic stops!) looked identical to the pictured one.


You guys know more about Harley's and the various models than I ever will or care too if I'm honest. I just liked the idea of owning one and loved building stuff and modding bikes and cars. It was after I sold the harley (3 weeks after finishing it, I really didn't like the ride) I bought and started building the trident , probably to prove it didn't have to be a Harley to be a cool standout cruiser. And dare I say it was a better bike in all respects to ride. Faster, better braking and cornered like on rails. Even with the hardtail,which was from an early triumph which I shortened slightly and then just bolted on to the trident frame using original mounting points, it handled like a dream... until you hit a big bump in the road!
The trident could be turned back to standard in a day. Everything was bolt on.

----------


## Finnwolf

Amazing how this thread has meandered away from it’s title, just like a pub conversation, nice!

And amazing how many shooters are also riders. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Trout

From bikes to V8s,Bathurst screaming V8s,music to my ears.Go Waters, in yr black beast.Time for a beer of many.Enjoy guys.

----------


## rewa

> Amazing how this thread has meandered away from it’s title, just like a pub conversation, nice!
> 
> And amazing how many shooters are also riders.


I'm on my 40th bike now, a tricked-out SR500 cafe-racer, custom crank,rod ,piston flywheel etc. I've owned many of the bikes mentioned  and wished I'd kept some that I could never afford to buy today. Making something unique, is so much fun, there are enough people on here, to warrant a bike-dedicated 'Title' where we can post more photo's etc..

----------


## Ftx325

You don't think that might upset a few others as this is a hunting/shooting forum... not bikes?
Try it...start a bike pic thread @rewa
 :Cool:

----------


## Shearer

Pretty sure there is one already. :Have A Nice Day: 
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....easties-53145/

----------


## Finnwolf

> I'm on my 40th bike now, a tricked-out SR500 cafe-racer, custom crank,rod ,piston flywheel etc. I've owned many of the bikes mentioned  and wished I'd kept some that I could never afford to buy today. Making something unique, is so much fun, there are enough people on here, to warrant a bike-dedicated 'Title' where we can post more photo's etc..


Google ‘Suzuki XN85’.

I had one and it was one fun bike, nimble and that surge when the boost kicked in was smile inducing!

(And yet allegedly I’m a one-eyed Harley owner by some...)

----------


## Shearer

> Google ‘Suzuki XN85’.
> 
> I had one and it was one fun bike, nimble and that surge when the boost kicked in was smile inducing!
> 
> (And yet allegedly I’m a one-eyed Harley owner by some...)


85 Hp eh. Must have felt like a rocket compared to the Harleys. :Grin:

----------


## Finnwolf

> 85 Hp eh. Must have felt like a rocket compared to the Harleys.



Chalk and cheese...

Both had points I liked and enjoyed.

A bit like my Finnwolf and my Norinco 7.62X39.

----------


## rewa

> Google ‘Suzuki XN85’.
> 
> I had one and it was one fun bike, nimble and that surge when the boost kicked in was smile inducing!
> 
> (And yet allegedly I’m a one-eyed Harley owner by some...)


Well, you learn something new every day. The XN85 completely slipped past me, I never new it existed till now. Thats what makes these 'deviations' interesting. I met an older rider last week, with another bike I'd never heard of; Indian Apache, 60's era. When Royal-Enfield bought 'Indian', and redesigned/badged their 700cc twins, for the USA market. This one looked American and British at the same time. A lot of people cant get past the Gang-retard/Harley 'thing'. Which sort-of becomes self-fulfillng if you encourage that portion of society to be main owner/riders of the same. (By not buying them etc). As many keep echoing here, if it brings a grin to your face, go for it, lifes too short, and most people would have to agree that there's nothing else that sounds like a big vee-twin, even if it is only on 'the-straights' (Dukes aside) ...and Aprillias, Buells Et-Al.. Cameron should try the Rotax-Buell, almost a Harley..and What a Harley-that-handles, eventually becomes

----------


## outlander

> Well, you learn something new every day. The XN85 completely slipped past me, I never new it existed till now. Thats what makes these 'deviations' interesting. I met an older rider last week, with another bike I'd never heard of; Indian Apache, 60's era. When Royal-Enfield bought 'Indian', and redesigned/badged their 700cc twins, for the USA market. This one looked American and British at the same time. A lot of people cant get past the Gang-retard/Harley 'thing'. Which sort-of becomes self-fulfillng if you encourage that portion of society to be main owner/riders of the same. (By not buying them etc). As many keep echoing here, if it brings a grin to your face, go for it, lifes too short, and most people would have to agree that there's nothing else that sounds like a big vee-twin, even if it is only on 'the-straights' (Dukes aside) ...and Aprillias, Buells Et-Al.. Cameron should try the Rotax-Buell, almost a Harley..and What a Harley-that-handles, eventually becomes


The Harley fires one piston and then the other at 315 degrees. Then the second at 405 degrees. Hence the potato sound, love  or hate it's unique.
To my ear, other twins all sound like a single to me.

----------


## outlander

> harleys have their place as we all like to ride something different but its the noise that some make that is absolutely ear shattering loud and gives rise to the " hey look at me i'm a fu*$wit obnoxious wan&er and showing off my small c*ck syndrome " .probably half the harleys i have heard in the last few weeks would not even be allowed on the racetrack due to exceeding the sound limit which is higher than what is allowed on the road which gives rise to the few fuck it up for the rest and this contributes to people thinking harley riders are just wan&ers.


Spot on.

----------


## XR500

Well we're not going to enjoy riding the two wheeler (whatever flavour it is) from Taupo to Turangi on SH1 anymore. Just read the local rag and see NZTA have dropped the permanent speed limit to 60 or 80 kph for almost the entire distance. Muppet driving skills rule :Sad:

----------


## Ftx325

> Well we're not going to enjoy riding the two wheeler (whatever flavour it is) from Taupo to Turangi on SH1 anymore. Just read the local rag and see NZTA have dropped the permanent speed limit to 60 or 80 kph for almost the entire distance. Muppet driving skills rule


same happening this end of the world...chopping back all the speed limits because of all the dipshits who should never be behind the wheel constantly crashing. Leave it at a hundy and let the gene pool sort itself out I reckon....
 That said it usually seems to be the poor bastard who was doing nothing wrong that becomes a mobile chicane and comes out worse of than the idiot who caused the incident.
Ban all cell phones in cars.

----------


## Finnwolf

> same happening this end of the world...chopping back all the speed limits because of all the dipshits who should never be behind the wheel constantly crashing. Leave it at a hundy and let the gene pool sort itself out I reckon....
>  That said it usually seems to be the poor bastard who was doing nothing wrong that becomes a mobile chicane and comes out worse of than the idiot who caused the incident.
> Ban all cell phones in cars.


Amen to that last line!

And what’s the story with all modern vehicles being fitted with distracting touch screens?

----------


## XR500

Yeah, just back from a fortnight's work in the SI and felt like ripping the bloody thing outa the car. FFS if I want to listen to the radio let me turn a dial or punch a button, not have to multiple tap a fricken screen that constantly thinks it needs to update you with shite and changes brilliance all the time. Talk about distraction for sure.

Then there's all the couriers and truckies that work for businesses too tight to invest in RT's, so they are on the cell phone half the trip. :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off: 

Anywho, boy that West Coast highway is just made for biking. Did it twice back in my teens, once on an XR500 and once on a GS450. All the Marlborough Sounds roads and all of the Haast Pass were gravel, and that XR.......yeah baby :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## outlander

> Yeah, just back from a fortnight's work in the SI and felt like ripping the bloody thing outa the car. FFS if I want to listen to the radio let me turn a dial or punch a button, not have to multiple tap a fricken screen that constantly thinks it needs to update you with shite and changes brilliance all the time. Talk about distraction for sure.
> 
> Then there's all the couriers and truckies that work for businesses too tight to invest in RT's, so they are on the cell phone half the trip.
> 
> Anywho, boy that West Coast highway is just made for biking. Did it twice back in my teens, once on an XR500 and once on a GS450. All the Marlborough Sounds roads and all of the Haast Pass were gravel, and that XR.......yeah baby


Is the West Coast highway biker heaven, because of the Covid induced drought of campervans and boxes at present? I've hankered after seeing the West Coast on a bike for years, but the stories of clogged roads put paid to it. Might be a tad passed it, now though.

----------


## XR500

Left Hoki heading for Franz at 6.30am on a brilliant blue sky calm day.  Southern Alps crystal clear and covered in snow. passed 8 vehicles coming towards me in 2 hours. And two of those were trucks doing road works. Absolute magic :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Left Hoki heading for Franz at 6.30am on a brilliant blue sky calm day.  Southern Alps crystal clear and covered in snow. passed 8 vehicles coming towards me in 2 hours. And two of those were trucks doing road works. Absolute magic


Too much...

----------


## Ftx325

I miss our bike trips through the buller and West coast. Awesome roads throughout especially on a sports bike. Used to ride down through there on day rides just because....
Same when we used to go down to the greymouth street races on the bikes , it was mainly for the ride down.

----------


## Finnwolf

Used to ride up the Coast to the Woodstock rally each year - and if weather packed in came home via Arthur’s and the McKenzie basin.

----------


## rossi.45

@cameronjackwhite  have a look at Chappel Customs for ideas

----------


## Ftx325

now that is a cool looking machine.... great mix of styling , not quite a cruiser , not quite a sportsbike , and a minimal look ... I like it.

----------


## Shearer

The last company I would have expected to make an electric bike.

----------


## rossi.45

> now that is a cool looking machine.... great mix of styling , not quite a cruiser , not quite a sportsbike , and a minimal look ... I like it.


here is the build process

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HoDYl8QNMw

----------


## Finnwolf

My RE Interceptor has arrived - and due to recuperating from surgery I can’t ride it yet! :Wtfsmilie: 

Looks good, looks like value for money.

Critical comment: guards are plastic, where mounting tab is welded to exhaust is painted, the guards have molded black plastic ‘mud flap’ extensions on them which seems to be for NZ market.

And that’s it.

As long as it’s reliable I’ll be happy.

----------


## Ftx325

> Attachment 151824
> The last company I would have expected to make an electric bike.


wonder what the weight of that is....looks heavy

----------


## Ftx325

> My RE Interceptor has arrived - and due to recuperating from surgery I can’t ride it yet!
> 
> Looks good, looks like value for money.
> 
> Critical comment: guards are plastic, where mounting tab is welded to exhaust is painted, the guards have molded black plastic ‘mud flap’ extensions on them which seems to be for NZ market.
> 
> And that’s it.
> 
> As long as it’s reliable I’ll be happy.


very interested to here your thoughts after taking it for a good spin.... keep us posted   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> wonder what the weight of that is....looks heavy


About 250kg so no heavier than a "normal" one. 116Nm torque and 200km range. One hour charge.

----------


## Ftx325

> About 250kg so no heavier than a "normal" one. 116Nm torque and 200km range. One hour charge.


respectable stats then. The technology is certainly improving in leaps and bounds. When the battery tech improves a bit more for better range and less weight it will be a real game changer.
Got taken for a spin in a new tesla and that has an impressive turn of speed when you bury the welly up it. Spooky having no noise though. But like I said to the new owner the kind of money it cost him I think I would rather have an older v8 corvette and spend the change on a lifetimes worth of fuel. Just don't find electric vehicles very emotive , and a large chunk of the attraction to any particular vehicle is the way it sounds or makes you feel I think.

----------


## mudgripz

Definitely..

That Harley looks like its got a fridge in it - bloody big electrical unit.

----------


## Shearer

I assume the motor is just the silver bit at the bottom and the rest is battery.

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 151824
> The last company I would have expected to make an electric bike.


200kms & then a 1 hour recharge.....could you imagine going for a ride with some other Harleys and they stop at the pub or cafe all in a group and you go...hang on guys, I've gotta go find a plug  :Grin:  :Grin:  yeah nah

----------


## Shearer

> 200kms & then a 1 hour recharge.....could you imagine going for a ride with some other Harleys and they stop at the pub or cafe all in a group and you go...hang on guys, I've gotta go find a plug  yeah nah


It would give them plenty of time for a beer.

----------


## Finnwolf

> 200kms & then a 1 hour recharge.....could you imagine going for a ride with some other Harleys and they stop at the pub or cafe all in a group and you go...hang on guys, I've gotta go find a plug  yeah nah


Or if the Harley riders didn’t want to stop so soon, my last Harley did 300+km to a tankful.

----------


## Ftx325

> Or if the Harley riders didn’t want to stop so soon, my last Harley did 300+km to a tankful.


there was a ride here by our local harley dealer a coupla weeks ago and from what I was told they literally stopped at the first pub they got too, and the missus saw them all there, only about 5-6 k from the dealership....    :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Finnwolf

> there was a ride here by our local harley dealer a coupla weeks ago and from what I was told they literally stopped at the first pub they got too, and the missus saw them all there, only about 5-6 k from the dealership....



The profiling image display types eh.?... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Ftx325

In all fairness not all were happy about it

----------


## timattalon

> Well we're not going to enjoy riding the two wheeler (whatever flavour it is) from Taupo to Turangi on SH1 anymore. Just read the local rag and see NZTA have dropped the permanent speed limit to 60 or 80 kph for almost the entire distance. Muppet driving skills rule


The did the same to the Kaikoura coast and Hundalees....

----------


## Shearer

And SH63.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I love my Interceptor.Attachment 150425



Took my one for its first run today ( Mrs Finnwolf also took hers) and only did about 60ks on the trip.

Was like riding a scooter compared to the behemoth of an Electraglide, we went down to Kaka Point and through the Karora Gorge then back up, handbook said not to exceed 80kph until 500km service check so it was a mild pootle on a nice day, we have helmet intercom so could compare notes while riding.

 Note: Finegand level crossing is a bit average at the moment but the Intercepor handled it better than I expected.

The ride put a smile on my face and cant wait until the Interceptor is run in. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

You have separate bikes and an INTERCOM !??!      :Wtfsmilie:       you are a brave man !!  I bought the missus a bike and flatly refused going anywhere near an intercom. The only time I ever got any peace was when riding..... I wasn't going to ruin that with an intercom ..... you poor soul , what were you thinking ?????????   :Wink:

----------


## stevodog

Can anyone explain why Harleys have that fucked up unbalanced sound rather than the dook dook dook of other v twins?

----------


## timattalon

> Can anyone explain why Harleys have that fucked up unbalanced sound rather than the dook dook dook of other v twins?


Cos they are 'vegetable ' bikes.......Idle they should like "spud, spud, spud, spud, spud, spud, spud" and when you are moving and get the revs up a bit they go " potato, potato, potato, potato......"

And when you pass one they sound like ......silence as you cant hear them, they are behind you.... :Thumbsup: 

All joking aside, its and interesting question.

----------


## stevodog

Another reason to eat more meat :O O:

----------


## Finnwolf

> You have separate bikes and an INTERCOM !??!           you are a brave man !!  I bought the missus a bike and flatly refused going anywhere near an intercom. The only time I ever got any peace was when riding..... I wasn't going to ruin that with an intercom ..... you poor soul , what were you thinking ?????????


Surprisingly we get on well enough that the odd words in the intercom are not a worry lets stop for a drink here I need to fuel up at the next town hell did you see the bunch of rabbits back there kind of stuff
She goes hunting with me and carries her own rifle.
And goes fishing with me. 
Oh and is a petrol head like me, shes a mate thats a she :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

(Known her since the 70s and we havent had a spat yet)

----------


## Finnwolf

> Can anyone explain why Harleys have that fucked up unbalanced sound rather than the dook dook dook of other v twins?


Firing order combined with degrees of crank throw.

Or something like that...

----------


## Ftx325

> Surprisingly we get on well enough that the odd words in the intercom are not a worry “let’s stop for a drink here” “I need to fuel up at the next town” “hell did you see the bunch of rabbits back there” kind of stuff
> She goes hunting with me and carries her own rifle.
> And goes fishing with me. 
> Oh and is a petrol head like me, she’s a mate that’s a ‘she’
> 
> (Known her since the 70’s and we haven’t had a spat yet)


I know what you mean @Finnwolf..
Mine is also my best mate and I love her to bits....if they weren't the relationship would never last and we do everything together. And have done for over 25 yrs and still going strong.

But that was my line in the sand. Bike time was our alone time even when we rode together.
 And the last thing I needed was her trying to chat while I'm concentrating on riding like an idiot...   :Wink:

----------


## Ftx325

> Firing order combined with degrees of crank throw.
> 
> Or something like that...


Correct... first cylinder fires just over 300 degrees crank throw and the second just over 400 degrees.... Cant remember exact figures....so there is a long pause between cylinders firing....why they sound like about to stall at idle. It's the heavy flywheel that keeps the engine turning between firing.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I don't know if I posted this before, but:
> 
> Harleys are the fastest way to turn petrol into noise, without the side effect of horsepower...


You forgetting include “and most expensive” after ‘fastest’.

Of course I always saw the major plus in owning a Harley was it being the best way to get a reaction from the non-Harley owners, it certainly works! :Thumbsup:

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Well here you go lads, just to really stir this thread up... just upgraded to an even noisier, less maneuverable big boy. Couldnt be happier lol
1.7liter, stage 1 kit and tuned 10,000kms. Collect this weekend

----------


## Ftx325

> Well here you go lads, just to really stir this thread up... just upgraded to an even noisier, less maneuverable big boy. Couldnt be happier lol
> 1.7liter, stage 1 kit and tuned 10,000kms. Collect this weekend  
> 
> Attachment 153821


Nice......
As long as you are happy mate it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.
I hope it gives you many enjoyable miles cruising this fine country of ours.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## 257weatherby

What's a "stage 1 kit" does that get you up to 45hp?

----------


## outlander

> What's a "stage 1 kit" does that get you up to 45hp?


No, for that, you need to fit the barrels and heads from an early XLCH Ironhead motor.

----------


## outlander

> Well here you go lads, just to really stir this thread up... just upgraded to an even noisier, less maneuverable big boy. Couldnt be happier lol
> 1.7liter, stage 1 kit and tuned 10,000kms. Collect this weekend  
> 
> Attachment 153821


Very minimalist as a Harley should be.  If your thing is a Harley, then nicely done. Enjoy the fuck out of it.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Haha it's the most fun with 45hp I'll ever have!

----------


## Ftx325

> Very minimalist as a Harley should be.


Horsepower included , or not. At least you will have plenty of time to enjoy the scenery at harley speeds.... :Wink:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Haha it's the most fun with 45hp I'll ever have!



True!
My Royal Enfield is 47hp and its fun to ride, a real puts a smile on your face bike  :Grin: 
And on the open road its sixth gear everywhere, no need to change down for any of the hills.

----------


## outlander

> Horsepower included , or not. At least you will have plenty of time to enjoy the scenery at harley speeds....


Horsepower is not everything you know. I've had some of these machines speed past me at well over my safe travelling speed of 85kmh. Most have the highly modified unbaffled engines too and one can hear them in the distance, accelerating away on the down hill stretches for the most part of a hundred kilometer journey. Fascinating.

----------


## Ftx325

> Horsepower is not everything you know. I've had some of these machines speed past me at well over my safe travelling speed of 85kmh. Most have the highly modified unbaffled engines too and one can hear them in the distance, accelerating away on the down hill stretches for the most part of a hundred kilometer journey. Fascinating.


that would explain the need to stop at every watering hole on the 100km journey to allow those fire breathing engines to cool ..... and for the rider to come down off of the nerve tingling, adrenalin pumping high that accompanies riding such a rapid , rabid machine . My hat is off to those brave men who battle the beast every time they throw a leg over ....

----------


## stevodog

> Horsepower is not everything you know. I've had some of these machines speed past me at well over my safe travelling speed of 85kmh. Most have the highly modified unbaffled engines too and one can hear them in the distance, accelerating away on the down hill stretches for the most part of a hundred kilometer journey. Fascinating.


some of them are ridden by big hairy people with funny patches on their backs and even less regard for their own lives than they do for others

----------


## outlander

> that would explain the need to stop at every watering hole on the 100km journey to allow those fire breathing engines to cool ..... and for the rider to come down off of the nerve tingling, adrenalin pumping high that accompanies riding such a rapid , rabid machine . My hat is off to those brave men who battle the beast every time they throw a leg over ....


  Just make sure that it's only your hat that get's removed. Some have been known to wear those assless chaps.

----------


## stevodog

> that would explain the need to stop at every watering hole on the 100km journey to allow those fire breathing engines to cool ..... and for the rider to come down off of the nerve tingling, adrenalin pumping high that accompanies riding such a rapid , rabid machine . My hat is off to those brave men who battle the beast every time they throw a leg over ....


you need to rest frequently when riding those ones with the high handlebars so you catch all the wind. Even these tough motherfuckers have a limit to their grip strength

----------


## stevodog

> Just make sure that it's only your hat that get's removed. Some have been known to wear those assless chaps.


those chaps come in handy for toilet visits with your mates

----------


## Shearer

I guess hp isn't everything. My MT-01 makes less than 90hp max and only about 50hp at 2500RPM (a bit over 100kmph). But, it makes a max of 150Nm of torque and over 140Nm from 2000RPM upwards so passing/hills are not a problem. Open the throttle and it surges forward. Lean it over and it goes around corners. Pull the brake lever and it stops. And it doesn't mind loping along at sensible speeds, unlike my RC8 that just begs to be ridden too fast.

----------


## Ftx325

> I guess hp isn't everything. My MT-01 makes less than 90hp max and only about 50hp at 2500RPM (a bit over 100kmph). But, it makes a max of 150Nm of torque and over 140Nm from 2000RPM upwards so passing/hills are not a problem. Open the throttle and it surges forward. Lean it over and it goes around corners. Pull the brake lever and it stops. And it doesn't mind loping along at sensible speeds, unlike my RC8 that just begs to be ridden too fast.


it's definately nice to have a choice of what to ride depending on the mood and destination. I would take either the yammy R1 for playing on the hills or the old trumpy bonny for just cruising with the missus for a bit of a break from the house and kids and a stop for a coffee if that's what the day offered. 
And as you said , the modern sports bikes just aren't happy unless you are wringing their necks and cranking them over in the corners , but that isn't the be all and end all of motorcycling.
Nothing more relaxing than a nice leisurely cruise on a bike away from traffic , or sitting on the side of a hill with a pack and a rifle and admiring the view....

----------


## ishoot10s

Might blow the cobwebs off mine tomorrow, if it looks like staying fine... the oil drip is from the Landy..



Choices, choices...

----------


## Shearer

Take the Honda. :Thumbsup:

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Would love to see the torque figures of the 114 fatbob next to all the rice rockets.

----------


## Shearer

> Would love to see the torque figures of the 114 fatbob next to all the rice rockets.


Bring it on. Yamaha MT-01 150Nm @ 3750RPM. Only 102 cube though.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Take the Honda.


Yesterday’s and today’s ride. I like it quite a lot. The DCT is just fantastic. I’m real keen to ride Harleys Pan America if it ever gets here. Plan was to trade the Fatbob on the Pan Am but I gave up waiting for it...

----------


## ishoot10s

I kicked the tyres on a Livewire today. Holy shit fuck. Talk about quick! See a gap, semi-pin it and you’re there. The acceleration from stopped is unbelievable. Doesn’t have the top end of a rice rocket, but for a city commuter in traffic, just brilliant. No gear changes to worry about, a ton of engine braking (regenerative) in sports mode, over 200 km range with a conservative riding mode, a very impressive bit of kit. But the price point in NZ just kills it, which is sad because once you’ve ridden it, it’s hard to walk away from.

----------


## Ben-tard

> Psssssst. Electric...


I think he's replying to the original post...

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> Not that familiar with this engine. Twin or single cam?, Compression ratio ? . Im thinkin dialing in cam timing to suit a bit more top end , like maybe retard the intake a bit ... Do you know the timing ?  Maybe plane heads a wee bit for more compression, and deff have a tu tu with the ports and valves/seats with a view to increasing low lift flow. 100hp shouldnt be that hard but you would lose a bit of usefulness. I think the best plan on a budget would be to just clean up ports , ad a bit of comp and sort the timing . My Ducati had different cam timing on each pot, some are 8deg difference between pots . A good measure up of stock timing may reveal some "anomalies" and potentially liberate a bit more ned. All the above can be done without a major disassembly. Aiming for a number , like 100bhp ,specially if its a close thing could leave you happy or sad depending on who's dyno you use to test output. Test it 1st , have a bit of a tidy up and retest ,you may find seat of the pants testing means more to you than numbers on paper


No longer an issue as I traded up to a 103 ci softail. Still looking to do some torque cams in the future as we all love tinkering however it seemed more cost effective upgrading bike than dropping thousands into the sporty.

----------


## Shearer

> I kicked the tyres on a Livewire today. Holy shit fuck. Talk about quick! See a gap, semi-pin it and you’re there. The acceleration from stopped is unbelievable. Doesn’t have the top end of a rice rocket, but for a city commuter in traffic, just brilliant. No gear changes to worry about, a ton of engine braking (regenerative) in sports mode, over 200 km range with a conservative riding mode, a very impressive bit of kit. But the price point in NZ just kills it, which is sad because once you’ve ridden it, it’s hard to walk away from.
> 
> Attachment 156374
> 
> Attachment 156375
> 
> Attachment 156376


Yeah. Very spendy but also very cool. What's it like having no engine noise? That would be weird.

----------


## widerange

kinda cool.
guess you could pretend you riding whatever ya like,just play the right noise.
one of the guys at work wouldn't believe the "mean v8" that just went past was a tesla.
til he googled it

----------


## outlander

I'm happy to conclude that my perspective of a motored bicycle is not near to the present direction of thought. I'm happy to admit, that I'm of no benefit to this discussion. All speed though, to those who relish in the modern ' motorcyclist'.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Yeah. Very spendy but also very cool. What's it like having no engine noise? That would be weird.


Theres quite a whine when you give it some, theyve used straight cut gears I think in the reduction or 90 degree gearbox. When youre stopped at lights etc, theres a haptic pulse you feel every few seconds, like youre giving it tiny twists on the throttle. It just reminds you that its alive and ready. It really is pretty neat, but smaller than I imagined.

----------


## Shearer

> Theres quite a whine when you give it some, theyve used straight cut gears I think in the reduction or 90 degree gearbox. When youre stopped at lights etc, theres a haptic pulse you feel every few seconds, like youre giving it tiny twists on the throttle. It just reminds you that its alive and ready. It really is pretty neat, but smaller than I imagined.


Buy it :Cool: 
Price is $30K in the USA so NZ price is not out of the ordinary. Look after it and it will become a classic.

----------


## mudgripz

Would be an interesting ride. 

200ks on a charge with conservative riding might be 150ks with a bit of blipping. That's not even close to good enough for any sunday ride.  Only commuter distance suitable really - a big limitation until better batts come along.

----------


## rewa

> True!
> My Royal Enfield is 47hp and its fun to ride, a real puts a smile on your face bike 
> And on the open road its sixth gear everywhere, no need to change down for any of the hills.


My 'modified' yamaha Sr500 is the same, no rocket, but keeps you grinning

----------


## Finnwolf

> True!
> My Royal Enfield is 47hp and its fun to ride, a real puts a smile on your face bike 
> And on the open road its sixth gear everywhere, no need to change down for any of the hills.


Trying to get the Kms up so I can take it for first service, weather and life conspire to slow that up however todays ride to the Catlins and Kaka Point was an enjoyable ride, Mrs Finnwolf likewise enjoyed the trip.

Still like the bike, a great wee bike, only niggle is selecting 6th sometimes doesnt go smoothly ie shift lever doesnt want to click up from 5th on first go from time to time, from what Ive read on line its a bedding in issue and improves as time goes by.

----------


## Ftx325

rode an electric m/cycle today for the first time . Well if you can call it a m/cycle . just a little thing obviously designed for commuting with a top speed of 70k or so and styled along the lines of a honda monkey bike .
What a strange sensation ......  completely silent except for a tiny amount of tyre and wind noise . I found it quite unnerving myself ....
Neat little machine and would be magic for short running around but after a history of british classics and jappa race bikes with all the fruit and race pipes I think it would take a while for me to get used to the lack of engine/exhaust noise , particularly as I always found that a part of the attraction of bikes.
I mean , even on a pushbike you can hear the sound of your heavy breathing but this was just so quite it was eerie.....

----------


## Shearer

I would like to have a spin on this.
https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/m...0?bof=MaBQJENB

----------


## john m

Finnwolf it does get better I have 6000km on mine without a false neutral between 5th and 6th from about 3000km. Clutch adjustment helps too. I rode mine with plenty of changing between 5 and 6th now its super smooth.

----------


## Micky Duck

this thread reminds me of the old story...
how do you make a racehorse run faster????
feed it to a greyhound...

----------


## Finnwolf

Took the Interceptor in for 500km service today, a great ride in warm sunny weather up to Dunedin and headed back vis Brighton and Taieri Mouth - Waihola road, a nice ‘puts a smile on your face’ ride.

Not quite as good as a successful hunt but still up there.

----------


## Finnwolf

Just back from Burt Munro Challenge rally on the Royal Enfield, shit there’s some mad buggers on the race tracks! Absolutely fearless and insane!

Mrs Finnwolf and I got a really wet arse between Edendale and Invercargill, it fair bucketed down, thankfully we weren’t staying in a tent!

Anyway that’s got nothing to do with shooting and hunting....

----------


## Finnwolf

Took the Interceptor in for 500km service today, a great ride in warm sunny weather up to Dunedin and headed back vis Brighton and Taieri Mouth - Waihola road, a nice ‘puts a smile on your face’ ride.

Not quite as good as a successful hunt but still up there.

----------


## Finnwolf

Just back from Burt Munro Challenge rally on the Royal Enfield, shit there’s some mad buggers on the race tracks! Absolutely fearless and insane!

Mrs Finnwolf and I got a really wet arse between Edendale and Invercargill, it fair bucketed down, thankfully we weren’t staying in a tent!

Anyway that’s got nothing to do with shooting and hunting....

----------


## Finnwolf

Took the Interceptor in for 500km service today, a great ride in warm sunny weather up to Dunedin and headed back vis Brighton and Taieri Mouth - Waihola road, a nice ‘puts a smile on your face’ ride.

Not quite as good as a successful hunt but still up there.

----------


## Finnwolf

Just back from Burt Munro Challenge rally on the Royal Enfield, shit there’s some mad buggers on the race tracks! Absolutely fearless and insane!

Mrs Finnwolf and I got a really wet arse between Edendale and Invercargill, it fair bucketed down, thankfully we weren’t staying in a tent!

Anyway that’s got nothing to do with shooting and hunting....

----------

